# Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*Paukenschlag: 
Forderung vom VHF - Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan​*
Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wandte sich an die Landesverbände mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme zu der Forderung des Präsidenten Däschler, Verband Hessischer Fischer, zum sofortigen Rücktritt der Präsidentin von ihrem Amt beim DAFV.

Weil Däschler meine, nur durch einen sofortigen Rücktritt der Präsidentin könne man den Kollaps und totalen Zusammenbruch des DAFV VIELLEICHT noch verhindern..

Das ist ne Menge Material, das ich erst durchackern muss, demnächst hier mehr Infos.

*Aktualisierung 29.07. 2015:*
Kurzzusammenfassung (ausführlicher folgt noch):
Nach dem Hinterzimmertreffen in Alsfeld (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305223) ging ein Schreiben an die Präsidentin, in dem sie einen Termin gesetzt bekam um den "Zukunftsplan" der obskuren Finanzkommission bis spätestens 10.08. den LV schriftlich und per Mail zur rechtzeitigen Diskussion zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Aufgeführt waren nach der Unterschrift von Herrn Däschler noch:
Südwürttemberg - Hohenzollern 
(da ist Kath/Katz her, Mitglied der Finanzkommission, der auch beim Treffen war)
LSFV-SH
LFV Rheinland Pfalz
Landesangelverband Thüringen
Fischereiverband Saarland
Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angler Clubs
Landesfischereiverband B-W
Verband hessischer Fischer
Landesfischereiverband Hessen
Angelsportverband Hamburg
Verband für Angeln und Naturschutz Thüringen

Diese Anfrage wurde (soweit bis jetzt ersichtlich) zuerst vom DAFV ignoriert, dann angemahnt vom VHF. 

Und daraufhin entspann sich ein "netter" Schriftwechsel zwischen Herrn Däschler und Frau Dr., u. a. mit Androhungen von Rechtsschritten, falls Frau Dr. ihrer Pflicht zur Auskunft nicht nachkommt, bis dann zur Forderung des Rücktrittes..

Diesen Mailverkehr hat Frau Dr. an die LV geschickt.

Bei Interesse werden eure LV euch das sicher, als das ja alles bezahlende organisierte Angelfischer, alles zum lesen zuschicken, so gut wie die euch immer informieren.
Hat ja jeder LV bekommen........

Fragt nach, lesenswert! 

Und zeigt genau, wie Funktionäre/innen ticken......

*Aktualisierung 30.07. 2015*


			
				kati48268 schrieb:
			
		

> Da fordert ein Mitglied der Finanzkommission die Präsidentin auf, mitzuteilen was die Finanzkommission so macht!


Auch wenn das Treffen der LV vor dem Arbeitstreffen der obskuren Finanzkommission war, ist da natürlich was dran...

*Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:*
Das ist sogar Frau Dr. aufgefallen, die in einer Antwort an Herrn Däschler auch bemerkte, dass dieser ja beim Treffen der LV dabei gewesen sei, Herr Däschler also von der Sitzung der obskuren FK gewusst habe und dass nach interner Abstimmung im Präsidium das ja den LV zu gehen solle (wir berichteten, beim Treffen auf dem Fischereitag, wo weder Präsidium noch LV vollständig anwesend sind, da keine DAFV-Veranstaltung) und dass Herr Katz (Kath) ja nicht den Vorstellungen der anderen LV gefolgt sei _(Anmerkung, siehe unten, er hat sich enthalten)_.

Sie hat auch klar gestellt, dass sie sich "mit ganzer Kraft" der politischen Interessenvertretung widmen würde, wozu sie beim letzten Verbandsausschuss in ihrer Haltung bestärkt worden sei, dass es ihre Aufgabe sei, "die politische Interessenvertretung der Anglerinnen und Angler auf den Weg zu bringen", welcher Aufgabe sie sich mit viel Freude und Engagement und "zumindest von außen anerkannten Erfolg widmen würde" 
Dorschquote für Angler, Natura2000, Kormoran, Wasserkraft und vom FA geforderte Satzungsänderung.

Gegenüber den Vorstellungen des Verbandsausschusses hätten daher auch Forderungen einzelner Landesverbände, auch wenn es immerhin 10 Verbände wären, eine "nachgeordnete Stellung"..

Ebenfalls merkte Frau Dr. an, dass dieses Treffen der LV  ja kein Verbandsausschuss gewesen sei und somit dem Präsidium gegenüber eh nicht weisungsberechtigt.

*Herr Däschler*
Dass dann in der Antwort darauf Herr Däschler anmerkte, diese Antwort der Präsidentin eine Frechheit sei (ohne die Präsidentin als Mensch angreifen zu wollen), gerade in einer Situation, in welcher dem DAFV ja Mitgliederverbände wegbrechen und sie dann einem LV, der auch gekündigt habe, eine solche Antwort liefere, die jeder "normalen und sicherlich auch logischen Reaktion" widersprechen würde.

Es würde auch keine "nachgeordnete" Stellung der Mitgliedspräsidenten im Bereich der Auskunfts- und Informationspflicht zu jedem Zeitpunkt nach Beauftragung eines Vereines wie des DAFV, dem sie vorstehen, geben.

Sie nach §666 BGB (Auskunfts- und Rechenschaftspflicht) und 667 BGB (Herausgabepflicht) dazu sogar verpflichtet.

Man wäre eben nicht in der Politik, wo Ausschüsse gegenüber anderen vielleicht keine Auskunftspflicht hätte..

Er glaube auch nicht, dass sie es jemals verstanden hätte, um was es im DAFV eigentlich gehen würde, vor allem auch darum " die nicht ausgereifte Fusion voranzubringen und aus den nicht geeinten Landesverbänden einen starken Dachverband zu machen".

Er würde auch nochmal Respekt und Anstand nennen, da man kein Anschreiben (an den DAFV) auf diese Art und Weise wie es unter der Führung von Frau Dr. geschehen, ignorieren dürfe, was ja beileibe mit dem Schreiben der LV hier nicht ein Einzelfall sei.

Das Treffen der LV sei bewusst ohne einen Vertreter des DAFV und insbesondere bewusst ohne die Präsidentin einberufen worden, "um frei von Verbindlichkeiten und frei von unsinnigen ja teilweise blockierendem Kleinkrieg zwischen der Führung des Dachverbandes und anderen einfach mal plaudern zu können.
Er werfe ihr kaum vorhandene Führungseigenschaften vor.

Zum Thema Herr Katz (Kath) merkte er an, dass dieser sich bewusst neutral  verhalten und gestimmt habe, um eine "geeinte Meinung und Forderung an den Dachverband stellen und einreichen zu können".

Er ging dann weiter auf interne Streitereien im Präsidium, Rücktritte von Präsidiumsmitgliedern etc. ein, warf Frau Dr. Aussitzen wie in der Politik und Untätigkeit vor, und mangelnden Respekt der Präsidentin "vor anderen Verbänden und Präsidenten der Mitglieder" vor.

Aus all diesen Gründen und " in Anbetracht all dieser deutlichen negativen Zeichen und der wohl dauerhaften Ablehnung ihrer Person in weiten Kreisen der Mitgliederschafft" und auch dass es "weit größere Probleme im Dachverband gebe" als Frau Dr. offenlegen wolle oder könne, lege er an dieser Stelle nahe, *"das Amt der Präsidentin des Dachverbandes niederzulegen und zwar mit sofortiger Wirkung, nur so kann man den Kollaps und den totalen Zusammenbruch des Dachverbandes vielleicht noch verhindern".*



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ulli3D (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Offiziell Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan gefordert*

Ist da einer aufgewacht? Oder doch nur Zwergenaufstand?


----------



## Honeyball (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Offiziell Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan gefordert*

Ist halt wie beim Schachspiel:
Erst opfert man den einen oder anderen Bauern und dann, wenn sowieso nix mehr geht eben auch noch die Dame.
Dass der König (Verband) so oder so schon lange schachmatt gesetzt ist, interessierte doch bisher dort auch niemanden.

Ob das Ganze jetzt von einer kompetenten Nichtanglerin oder einem inkompetenten Angler geführt wird, ändert sicher auch nichts an der gesamten Situation.

Aber solange noch zig tausende organisierte Angler Geld dafür geben, das tote Pferd weiter zu reiten, wird es halt auf lebendig getrimmt, selbst wenn es schon nicht mehr nur am Kopf stinkt:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Ich muss die Schreiben noch durchackern, die Frau Dr. da verschickt hat - was sich Frau Dr. und Präsi Däschler da gegenseitig an den Kopf werfen - mein lieber Schwan....
Und ich bin ja nicht als zart besaitet bekannt...........

Aufgefallen ist mir jetzt schon, dass Frau Dr. beim Mitglied der Finanzkommission, Kath, immer von "Katz" schreibt - nicht mal das scheint sie zu wissen, wie die Leute heissen.


----------



## Jose (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Aufgefallen ist mir jetzt schon, dass Frau Dr. beim Mitglied der Finanzkommission, Kath, immer von "Katz" schreibt...



weil jetzt alles für die katz ist.


----------



## Brotfisch (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Ein offizielles Schreiben der Präsidentin an die Landesverbände mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme zur hessischen Rücktrittsforderung?

 Das wäre ja ein sehr origineller Umgang damit... Was man schwarz auf weiß besitzt, kann man getrost nach Hause tragen. Macht man so etwas nicht durch persönliche, telefonische Rundumaktion?

 Die armen LV-Präsidenten! Was sollen sie da jetzt schreiben? 
 - Weitermachen, es ist alles super?
 - Zurücktreten, obwohl die Hessen das nicht mit uns abgestimmt haben?
 - Wir sehen auch einige der von Hessen aufgezeigten Probleme, aber deswegen muss man doch nicht gleich zurücktreten oder vielleicht doch oder vielleicht: vielleicht?
 - Wenn es Probleme gibt, muss man sie einfach aussitzen?

 Ich stelle mir auch die Diskussionen in den Vorständen vor, wenn/ falls die Präsidenten ihre Entwürfe mit ihren Gremien abstimmen. 

 Und dann kommt sicher die Frage: Und wer macht das dann? Und da darauf keiner eine Antwort hat, aber alle einen vakanten Präsidentenstuhl mehr fürchten als einen verwaisten Vatikan, kommt am Ende bestenfalls ein Patt raus. Das klingt nachher dann so: "Trotz des extrem schwierigen Fahrwassers kann die Präsidentin dank der überwältigenden Unterstützung aus den Landesverbänden weiterhin Kurs halten."
 Ein Grußwort aus Offenbach wird es dann aber wohl bei der nächsten Hessen-Hauptversammlung nicht geben.

 PS. 1: Die Landes- und Spezialverbände sind in ihren Stimmgewichten so ungleich und ungerecht zugeschnitten und insgesamt zersplittert, so dass es kaum zu wirklichen Mehrheiten bei den Ländern kommen kann. Vor diesem Hintergrund braucht die Präsidentin eigentlich nur ankündigen, dass sie bei der nächsten JHV die Vertrauensfrage stellt, und die Forderung aus Wiesbaden ist erledigt.

 PS. 2: Bemerkenswert ist natürlich auch, dass der Vizepräsident für Angeln/ Fischen aus jenem Landesverband stammt, der jetzt den Rücktritt fordert. Hat er im Vorfeld davon gewusst?


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Das Schreiben hätte ich jetzt gerne öffentlich.  

Hatte der LSFV Niedersachsen nicht letztes Jahr ebenso den Rücktritt gefordert?


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Für "Dingdong die Hex' ist tot" ist es wohl zu früh


----------



## Franky (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Solange es nicht in eine solche Hexenjagd umschlägt...


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Die ganzen Missstände an Fr Dr. fest zu machen halte ich für falsch.
Sicherlich ist sie nicht die Führungskraft die man sich erhofft hat. Aber daran ist der ganze Club DAFV und LV schuld.

Sollten alle ihre Koffer packen.


----------



## GreyShade (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Mir gefällt, was ich da lese...

Greetz, 
 Grey


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Und dann?

Angenommen Frau Dr. tritt zurück.

Wer übernimmt?

Wie reagieren die LV deren Kündigungen aktuell laufen?
Werden diese zurück genommen? 
Heisst es dann ein weiteres Jahr der Vorstand muss sich finden und einarbeiten?

Mir wäre es lieber die würden den Laden DAFV dicht machen.


----------



## donak (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Mir wäre es lieber die würden den Laden DAFV dicht machen.



Und dann?

Nicht, dass ich nicht auch der Meinung bin, dass es so wie es jetzt ist für´n Hintern ist, aber keiner weiss was dann kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die ganzen Missstände an Fr Dr. fest zu machen halte ich für falsch.
> Sicherlich ist sie nicht die Führungskraft die man sich erhofft hat. Aber daran ist der ganze Club DAFV und LV schuld.
> 
> Sollten alle ihre Koffer packen.


Genau, und die Landesverbände mit (ausser LSFV-NDS), die das erst installiert haben und dann über 2 Jahre brauchten, um überhaupt was zu merken..

Bis dahin hatten ja nix gemerkt, sondern auch nur gemerkelt..



> Nicht, dass ich nicht auch der Meinung bin, dass es so wie es jetzt ist für´n Hintern ist, aber keiner weiss was dann kommt.


Egal was kommt - wie solls NOCH schlimmer werden?

Man hat dann wenigstens die Chance, die man mit DAFV nicht hat.


----------



## donak (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

@ Thomas9904: Du weisst doch schlimmer geht immer. Deswegen bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob wir in Deutschland überhaupt noch lange angeln.

Steine schmeissen tut von den "Anglern" ja keiner, dass haben wir ja beim DAFV schliesslich schon gesehen, leider. Ist halt so wie bei allem in Deutschland.


----------



## Knispel (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



donak schrieb:


> Und dann?
> 
> Nicht, dass ich nicht auch der Meinung bin, dass es so wie es jetzt ist für´n Hintern ist, aber keiner weiss was dann kommt.



Denn kommt die große Stunde des pensionierten Landwirtes ...


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Na endlich spricht einer mal in aller Öffentlichkeit aus was 90% der Zahlknechte schon lange denken und auch fordern.  Das die "Dame", ohne ihr beizustehen, selber schuld hat, nun eben das Bauernopfer werden soll um den Rest der Führungsriege zu retten steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## gründler (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Knispel schrieb:


> Denn kommt die große Stunde des pensionierten Landwirtes ...


 

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


|sagnix


----------



## Eisbär14 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Ja Thomas ,
und sie beteten das es nicht schlimmer werde und es kam schlimmer....
Was für abgehalfterte Politiker haben wir den noch in Deutschland die den Karren noch weiter in den Dreck schieben könnten.
Warum übernimmt den Haufen nicht einer der richtig Bock drauf hat ?
Also ein Angler der seine eigenen Leute nicht in die Pfanne haut und sie in seiner Streitlust gegen alle Irren der Antianglerfraktion verteidigt.

Ach was solls hab gerade nix anderes vor....:c


----------



## donak (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Knispel schrieb:


> Denn kommt die große Stunde des pensionierten Landwirtes ...



Machst du das dann weiter?

*Knispel*

In der Alters - Ruhephase

				Dabei seit: 01.2004
 				Ort: Ganz kleines Dorf mit 23 Einwohnern, 22 Hunde, 20 Pferde, ca. 300 Kühe und neuerdings 2 wildlebende Wölfe
 				 				 					Beiträge: 5.891


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



> Warum übernimmt den Haufen nicht einer der richtig Bock drauf hat ?


Weil die Konstruktion DAFV, welche die LV in ihrer "unermesslichen Weishheit", mit dem Fusionsvertrag und der Satzung, weder finanziell noch angelpolitisch oder arbeitsmäßig überhaupt überlebensfähig ist.

Die Schande ist, dass die Jahre dazu brauchten, das zu merken...

Im Präsidium gabs untereinander ja auch nur Stress und Streit, der DAFV gegen die LV, die LV untereinander - Teutschland , einich Anglerland?

Oder eher DAFV, trauriche Lachnummer?

Wenns nur bei Rücktritt bleibt ist nix gewonnen, da dann einer der Vizes das übernehmen müsste..

Die ja alle genauso wie Frau Dr., das Gesamtpräsidium und die Landesverbände (ausser LSFV-NDS, die schon immer dagegen waren) das alles so wollten und trotz ungezählter Warnungen auch so an die Wand fahren ließen..

Auflösung ist das sinnvollste, nach dem Fischereitag werden auch preiswertere und kompetentere Alternativen sichtbar werden...

Dann wirds nur noch an den LV liegen, ob sie das auch begreifen.


----------



## Brotfisch (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

_Wer kommt danach? Macht der/ die es besser?_

Diese Fragen kommen zu früh. Rücktrittsforderungen sind leicht gestellt, aber einen Ausweg aus dem Dilemma, das nicht Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan verursacht, allerdings auch nicht angegangen hat, aufzuzeigen ist schwieriger.

Sicher ist eine solche schriftliche Aufforderung zum Amtsverzicht (in zeitlicher Nähe zur JHV) ein Schlag ins Kontor und sicher auch keine Ermutigung, sich das weiter anzutun. Trotz aller Unzufriedenheit kann einem der Mensch Happach-Kasan leid tun. Aber Mitleid ist keine verbandspolitische Kategorie und auch keine Option.

Versetzen wir uns spaßeshalber einmal in _ihre_ Lage. Sie rödelt da Woche für Woche vor sich hin. Die ererbte Krise drückt an allen Enden. Kein Geld, Massenabwanderung der Landesverbände, die Ausrichtung der Angelpolitik bekommen sie einfach nicht in den Griff. Der Castingsport bricht in sich zusammen, die Zusammenarbeit im Präsidium und zwischen den Geschäftsstellen ist mangelhaft. Fischen dümpelt im alljährlichen Trott von Veranstaltungen vor sich hin - von Angelpolitik ist keine Rede. Von der Zusammenführung der beiden VDSF- und DAV-Ideologien sowieso nicht. Wo anfangen? Und wohin? Führungsstärke wäre gefragt, aber einen Weg suchen, diesen vorschlagen und zu vertreten, dafür fehlen Erfahrung und Phantasie. Am liebsten befasst sie sich mit biologischen Themen - das hat sie studiert, da fühlt sie sich zu Hause. Sie ist umstellt von Funktionären, die es gewohnt sind, für ihre Fachrichtungen beim Verband Geld abzuholen, denen "der Rest" egal ist. Reformen der Verbandsstrukturen - das ist kein Thema für sie, weil sie sich damit nie befasst hat; da bleibt sie im Kleinklein repräsentativerer Auslegeware für die eine utopische neue Geschäftsstelle stecken. Dialog mit den Anglern? Die Berichte von ihren Auftritten deuten eher darauf hin, dass sie - in Nachahmung vorheriger Landjunkermanier - gelobt werden möchte für ihren Fleiß, aber keinesfalls kritisiert. Pressearbeit, Kampagnenfähigkeit - Fehlanzeige!

Einsam ist es da, an der Spitze, einsam und kühl. Erfolgserlebnisse sind Mangelware wie Oasen in der Wüste. Wo man hinsieht, Streit, Beckmessereien und das intrigante Getuschel über eine Alternative zum DAFV. Ach, wenn man nur eine eigene Basis, eine Hausmacht hätte, wie viele von den LV-Präsidenten. 

Nichts braucht ein DAFV-Präsident mehr als Unterstützung der Mitgliedsbasis. Aber wie die bekommen als "Externe"? Da fällt einem das Wort von Peter Mohnert ein. Der wollte dann doch noch einmal DAFV-Gründungspräsident werden und versuchte erfolglos, seine Gegner damit in Schach zu halten, indem er behauptete, nur ein erfahrener Insider könne den Verband führen.

Normale Großverbände, und vergessen wir nicht, dass der DAFV ein Großverband ist, funktionieren sogar trotz eines "falschen" Präsidenten. Der Chef des Deutschen Roten Kreuzes, kein Insider. Der Chef der deutsche Katholiken, kein Insider. Und so weiter, und so fort. Weil die Strukturen funktionieren, kann ein Präsident bei aller Ahnungslosigkeit nicht nicht funktionieren. Beim DAFV stimmt in den Strukturen so gut wie nichts. Und deswegen kann auch die Präsidentin nicht funktionieren. Das nicht erkannt zu haben und an die Strukturfragen heranzugehen, das ist der tragische Fehler der - machen wir uns da nichts vor - in ihre Schlußphase einmündenden Präsidentschaft der Christel Happach-Kasan. Sie hat mit der Zunge von vorgestern gesprochen, das gestern nicht verstanden, heute nicht gemeistert und an morgen nicht gedacht. Das ist tragisch. Für sie. Und für den DAFV. Es sollte den Moment geben, in dem sie die ohnehin falsch priorisierte Alltagsarbeit beiseite schiebt und genau darüber sehr gründlich nachdenkt. 

Solange sie den Ernst der Lage nicht anerkennt - und das zu tun weigert sie sich seit Amtsantritt mit unerbittlicher Konsequenz - wächst der Druck auf die Landesverbände, die sich abzeichnende Katastrophe des Totalzusammenbruchs abzuwenden (auch wenn viele hier das nicht als Katastrophe, sondern als Segen empfinden). Dieser Druck schafft sich Ventile - vor allem dort, wo der Aufwand/ Widerstand gering ist: bei der eigenen Basis. Ein Ventil ist die Kündigung. Ein anderes, schwierigeres die Rücktrittsforderung. 

Der hessische Landesverband prescht mit seinem neuen Präsidenten Däscher nach vorne. Angesichts der Einstimmigkeit, mit der er ins Amt gewählt wurde, ist dieser "Heldenmut" nicht einmal verwunderlich. Ich unterstelle ihm und seinem Verband keine unlauteren Motive. Er hätte es auch auf sich beruhen lassen und auf seine Direktmitgliedschaft im Deutschen Fischereiverband setzen können, wie einige andere Landesverbände es tun. Ob Däschers Erfahrung auf Bundesebene reicht, sein Ansinnen bei den anderen Landesverbänden zum Erfolg zu führen, wird sich zeigen. Mit einem Schreibeschreiben jedenfalls wird es bei Weitem nicht getan sein. Soviel sei ihm, bei allem Respekt, schon heute ins Stammbuch geschrieben. Wie immer es auch ausgeht: der Antrag lässt die für die Präsidentin so notwendige Unterstützung weiter erodieren. Selbst wenn er am Ende (in der JHV) scheitert, wird es in der derzeitigen Situation kein klares Jubel-Votum für Frau Happach-Kasan geben. Das wird sie nicht umbringen und sie vielleicht nicht einmal dazu bewegen, ihren Rückzug zu planen. Der schwindende Rückhalt aber wird ihre Handlungsmöglichkeiten weiter mindern. Und den DAFV in einer Phase, in der er zupackendes Handeln dringend bräuchte, weiter taumeln lassen. 

Die größte Schwäche der Rücktrittsforderung ist, dass sie keinen Ausweg ausweist, sondern denklogisch alle Probleme an der Spitze festmacht. Sicher, im Sinne "politischer Verantwortung" muss man die "Schuld" für die Stagnation des DAFV der Präsidentin geben. Ein Ausweg aus der Krise jedoch, die struktureller Art ist, wäre mit einem Rücktritt nicht gefunden, ja nicht einmal erleichtert. Es bestünde sogar die Gefahr, dass gar nichts mehr geht, weil die Brücke unbesetzt ist. Das soll keine Manöverkritik an den Hessen sein. Sondern nur deutlich machen, dass _dieses_ der Zeitpunkt ist, an dem die anderen Landesverbände ihre Chance erkennen und wahrnehmen sollten. Es ist ein guter Zeitpunkt, durch eine mutige, gerne auch unkonventionelle Interims-Lösung ein Experten-Gremium unter Einbeziehung auch der ausgetretenen Landesverbände einzusetzen - Satzung hin oder her - und Dr. Happach-Kasan einen gesichtswahrenden Abgang zu ermöglichen. Das allerdings setzt ein konkretes, gemeinsames Verständnis mit möglichst großer Schnittmenge voraus, was der DAFV künftig für eine Rolle und Stellenwert haben soll. Wenn sich das nicht finden lassen sollte, können die Hessen gleich noch einen Verbandsauflösungsantrag stellen. Jetzt sind jedenfalls die Landesverbände am Zug. Sie müssen begreifen, dass es in dieser Situation nicht um die bloße Abarbeitung einer Stellungnahmeaufforderung der Präsidentin geht. Es geht um nichts weniger, als darum, ob sie einen funktionsfähigen, gemeinsamen Bundesverband wollen und unterstützen werden. Das, nicht die Personalie Happach-Kasan, ist die Frage, die Präsident Däscher der organisierten Anglerschaft in Deutschland gestellt hat. Und diese Frage sollte kein Landesverband unbeantwortet lassen. Dabei muss allen klar sein: Diese Präsidentin (und wahrscheinlich auch kein anderer) wird es richten. Wie nie zuvor in der jüngeren Geschichte der deutschen Angler sind die LV-Präsidien in der Pflicht. Wenn sie sich wegducken, wird auch der DFV es nicht für sie lösen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Die Landesverbände, die so unfähig diesen DAFV installiert haben, werden genauso unfähig sein, ihn vernünftig zu liquidieren oder eine vernünftige Alternative aus eigener Kraft zu schaffen (sonst hättens sies ja statt des DAFV gemacht)...

Bevor aber der DAFV nicht geschreddert ist, wird es weder Luft, Zeit, Geld oder personelle Ressourcen für eine sinnvolle Alternative für Angler und das Angeln geben....

Diese Art der organisierten Angelfischerei hat schlicht abgewirtschaftet..

Nur, dass das noch nicht alle der alten Funktionärs- und GF-Betonköppe (Ex-VDSF wie EX-DAV) gemerkt haben - oder nicht zugeben wollen..

Weil sie dann ihr "Werk" und/oder ihre "Kompetenz" ja selber in Frage stellen müssten.............


----------



## Brotfisch (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Nimm's mir nicht krumm. Aber in diesem thread ist das OT. Hier geht es doch um die Rücktrittsforderung aus Hessen und nicht um Auflösung des DAFV. 
 Meine Argumentation, die Du ja in ihren Facetten gar nicht kritisierst, geht immer davon aus, dass es in den Landesverbänden (möglicherweise) noch darum geht, den DAFV zu erhalten (ob ich das will oder nicht ist schnurz). Denn ansonsten wäre ja der hessische Antrag komplett schwachsinnig. Wenn ich gegen Autoverkehr bin, komme ich ja nicht weiter, indem ich einem Benz einen Scheinwerfer ausschieße.
 Die Auflösung des DAFV ist einfach ein anderes Thema und es ist gut, dass es dafür einen eigenen thread gibt.
 Halten wir uns daran.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Ganz gefährliche Sache.

Ganz klar, Frau Dr. ist eine krasse Fehlbesetzung an der Spitze eines Anglerverbandes. Ein Rücktritt, eine Entmachtung, mehr als überfällig.

Doch so sehr mancher (ich auch) sich das in der Vergangenheit gewünscht hätten, jetzt ist es eine große Gefahr.

Eine Gefahr deshalb, weil da ganz sicher Nachfolgepläne in der Hinterhand sind. Und wehe uns, wenn da jetzt ein neuer Jubelkaiser aus der Taufe gehoben wird, ein Heiland, der den Verband jetzt auf Kurs bringen und retten will/soll.

Ich wette einen erklecklichen Betrag, dass so ein neuer Hoffnungsträger für jeden heute noch zweifelnden Verbandsfunktionär, sicher auch für LV-Präsidien die bereits die Kündigung abgegeben haben, ein neuer Strohhalm ist, an dem man festhalten kann. Natürlich mit der Folge, dass weiter Geld in die Totgeburt DAFV gepumpt wird.


----------



## Jose (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

die einzige 'gefahr' die ich sehe ist, dass es noch etwas länger dauert bis der dafv fertig hat und dass es sehr teuer wird


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

@Brotfisch
Wie wollen denn die LV ohne Gesichtsverlust aus der Sache heraus kommen?
Zum Thema Chance ergreifen, wie denn?


Vor kurzem wurde doch in Westfalen Frau Dr. H.- K. noch "gefeiert".
In anderen LV wird es ähnlich ausgesehen haben.

Die anderen wo nicht gefeiert wurde haben doch gekündigt.


----------



## Ulli3D (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Wenn man schon ein totes Pferd reiten will, dan muss man auchdarauf achten, dass Sattel und Zaumzeug erstklassig (teuer) sind.


----------



## Darket (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Ich schließe mich ralle an. Auch ohne tiefere Kenntnis der hiesigen Verbadspolitik, reicht das Wörtchen Politik bereits aus, um die Kassandra zu spielen. Ob es dabei um einen Angelverband, eine politische Partei oder sonst was geht, spielt erstmal keine Rolle. Ohne jetzt tendenziös politisch zu werden, hat die Partei der Frau Happach-Kasan angehört doch in den letzten Jahren ähnliches durch. Da würden ausbleibende Erfolge an den Personen an der Spitze festgemacht. Diese wurden unter mehr oder weniger sanftem Druck ausgetauscht, ohne dabei die generelle Linie in Frage zu stellen. Hier sieht es ebenfalls so aus. Mit dem Austausch von Frau Dr. und mit etwas Glück einem Nachfolger, der ein paar schöne Sätze wie z.B. " Wir müssen uns wieder darauf besinnen, dass wir ein Anglerverband sind!" sagt und zumindest erstmal tatkräftig aussieht, bekommt der DAFV gleich wieder den ein oder anderen Verband ins Boot, die Basis murrt etwas weniger und -da muss ich mich mangels eigener Kenntnis allerdings auf die für gewöhnlich sehr kenntnisreichen Aussagen von Brotfisch beziehen- alles geht weiter wie bisher, weil die Strukturen sich kein Stück verändert haben. Im Endeffekt wäre so ein erzwungener Rücktritt eine weitere Lebensverlängerung. Im Falle der oben erwähnten parteipolitischen Heimat von Frau Dr. Aus der Innenansicht sicherlich ein erstrebenswertes Ziel. Die Frage ist aber doch, welches Interesse ein Landesverband hätte den DAFV durch eine solche Rücktrittsforderung am Leben zu erhalten. Außer es spielen persönliche Ambitionen einzelner handelnder Personen mit hinein.


----------



## Franky (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ganz gefährliche Sache.
> 
> Ganz klar, Frau Dr. ist eine krasse Fehlbesetzung an der Spitze eines Anglerverbandes. Ein Rücktritt, eine Entmachtung, mehr als überfällig.
> 
> ...




Ganz genau das... Deswegen fiel mir auf Anhieb die "Hexenjagd" ala Monty ein. 
Ich glaube aber ganz ehrlich, dass der Verband - wie auch immer - nicht mehr zu retten ist. Strukturell hat dieses System m. M. nach doch auf ganzer Linie versagt! Darum kann es m. E. auch keinen "Heiland" geben!!
Eines muss man aber sagen: wenn die "FDP"-Anhänger schon was machen, dann aber scheinbar auch richtig. Und sei es mit durchgetretenem Gaspedal und ohne Bremsen auf die Mauer zu zu rasen. Sehenden Auges möchte ich dabei aber noch einmal dahingestellt sein lassen.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Trotz aller Unzufriedenheit kann einem der Mensch Happach-Kasan leid tun...


Kann ich nicht teilen, die Ansicht.

Aus ihrer Eitelkeit, die einen nornalen Besserwisser blass aussehen lässt
ihrem egoistischen Drang unbedingt (irgend)einen Naturschutzverband in der Vita haben zu wollen, 
ihrer Kritikunfähigkeit, die sie zum Geisterfahrer macht, 
und der massiven Ignoranz die sie aufbringt, um Fehlentwicklungen unter den Teppich kehren zu können,
ergibt sich für mich ein Persönlichkeitsprofil, 
dem ich nie auch nur irgendein positives Gefühl 
-und sei es nur Mitleid- 
entgegenbringen kann.

Sie war & ist eine krasse Fehlbesetzung für einen solchen "Vereinigungsjob". Ihr fehlen jede Führungs- & Managementqualitäten. Vom Antrieb, etwas bewegen zu wollen mal ganz zu schweigen. 
Und das hätte sie selbst auch erkennen müssen.
Konnte/kann sie aber nicht, weil masslose Selbstüberschätzung vorliegt.
Typischer (abstossender) Politikertypus halt.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Normale Großverbände, und vergessen wir nicht, dass der DAFV ein  Großverband ist, funktionieren sogar trotz eines "falschen" Präsidenten.  Der Chef des Deutschen Roten Kreuzes, kein Insider. Der Chef der  deutsche Katholiken, kein Insider. Und so weiter, und so fort. Weil die  Strukturen funktionieren, kann ein Präsident bei aller Ahnungslosigkeit  nicht nicht funktionieren. Beim DAFV stimmt in den Strukturen so gut wie  nichts. ...


Das wiederum teile ich voll und ganz.
Deswegen ist auch Ralles Befürchtung:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...dass so ein neuer Hoffnungsträger für jeden heute noch zweifelnden Verbandsfunktionär, sicher auch für LV-Präsidien die bereits die Kündigung abgegeben haben, ein neuer Strohhalm ist, an dem man festhalten kann. Natürlich mit der Folge, dass weiter Geld in die Totgeburt DAFV gepumpt wird.


so erschreckend!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht teilen, die Ansicht.
> 
> Aus ihrer Eitelkeit, die einen nornalen Besserwisser blass aussehen lässt
> ihrem egoistischen Drang unbedingt (irgend)einen Naturschutzverband in der Vita haben zu wollen,
> ...



Wie gut kennst du sie,das du zu so einer Einschätzung gelangst,die nun wirklich sehr hart an der Grenze ist.Man kann ja alles,aber das ist doch ein Schritt zu weit.

Dort stehen sicher mehr Leute hinter,die einiges vergeigt haben,wenn man denn allem Glauben mag,als das es nur ein Einzelner als Sündenbock herhalten kann.

Das sie sich jetzt selbst mit der Bittstellung der Einschätzung von den anderen Landesverbänden eine Strick dreht mag vielleicht sein,aber so ein Urteil.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie gut kennst du sie,das du zu so einer Einschätzung gelangst,die nun wirklich sehr hart an der Grenze ist.Man kann ja alles,aber das ist doch ein Schritt zu weit.



Nein, diese Einschätzung ist aus meiner Sicht nachvollziehbar und völlig gerechtfertigt. Diese Frau ist der Position als Präsidentin in keiner Weise gewachsen. Ich würde in meiner Abteilung jeden Teamleiter austauschen, der so agiert. Und wir sprechen hier von der Chefin eines Bundesverbandes.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dort stehen sicher mehr Leute hinter,die einiges vergeigt haben,wenn man denn allem Glauben mag,als das es nur ein Einzelner als Sündenbock herhalten kann.



Erstens ist sie die Chefin und damit für das Fehlverhalten der zweiten Reihe verantwortlich, zweitens hätte sie Leute austauschen können, wenn sie gewollt hätte, oder eben zurücktreten können, falls sie grundsätzlich die Richtung in Verband nicht mehr vertreten will. 
 Diese Frau hat aber bis heute nicht im Ansatz die Probleme verstanden, die sie zu lösen beauftragt ist. Im Gegenteil, sie sieht sich als Vertreter eines Naturschutzvereins und nicht der Angler.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nein, diese Einschätzung ist aus meiner Sicht nachvollziehbar und völlig gerechtfertigt. Diese Frau ist der Position als Präsidentin in keiner Weise gewachsen. Ich würde in meiner Abteilung jeden Teamleiter austauschen, der so agiert. Und wir sprechen hier von der Chefin eines Bundesverbandes.



Mit Sicherheit kann man Kritik üben,aber es muss nicht ins persönliche hinein gehen.Das ist dann mitunter schlechter Stil.


----------



## angler1996 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Fantastic , es ehrt Dich ja Damen zu vertreidigen|wavey:
 aber lass den Gentlemen mal zu Hause. Damen, die führen wollen müssen das zu nächst mal auch können und dann auch tun und nicht planlos ich die Welt setzen, dass sie ein großes Büro brauchen, wo der Verein gerade so an der Insolvenz schrammen dürfte.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

@FF

Ach Du schon wieder.  :q

Helfersyndrom?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Fantastic , es ehrt Dich ja Damen zu vertreidigen|wavey:
> aber lass den Gentlemen mal zu Hause. Damen, die führen wollen müssen das zu nächst mal auch können und dann auch tun und nicht planlos ich die Welt setzen, dass sie ein großes Büro brauchen, wo der Verein gerade so an der Insolvenz schrammen dürfte.



Ich schütze nicht die Dame,vor allen Dingen niemandem,der bei der FDP ist,dessen kannst du dir sicher sein.Mir gehts einfach nur um den Ton.

Würde ich mich so gegenüber einem User verhalten würde sofort jemand aus seinem Loch kriechen und mir Punkte reindonnern,aber beim Abledern gegen den Intimfeind sind alle Regeln ausser Kraft?

Davon war ich noch nie ein Freund,Höflichkeit kann man auch Bewahren,wenn einem selbst die Situation nicht passt.Scheinbar sehe ich aber dieser Tage des es ausserhalb der Mode ist,nur der Polarisiert,der Attackiert.

Nun gut,hat aber soweit nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun.Spannend wird es aber dennoch,ich kann kaum erwarten zu sehen,wie sich die anderen Landesverbände positionieren und wie gepoltert wird,sollte das gewünschte Ergebnis dennoch nicht eintreten.


----------



## gründler (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit kann man Kritik üben,aber es muss nicht ins persönliche hinein gehen.Das ist dann mitunter schlechter Stil.


 
Nu hör aber auf guck mal was jeden tag im Tv läuft....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhS95fCxxgE


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



gründler schrieb:


> Nu hör aber auf guck mal was jeden tag im Tv läuft....
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhS95fCxxgE



:q

Das der Bundestag in Diskussion einem Saustall gleicht ist nicht unbekannt.Da es aber generell scheinbar zum guten Ton gehört,werde ich meinen Appell an eine vernünftige Haltung unterlassen und jedem Frevel mit diesem Link begründen.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie gut kennst du sie,das du zu so einer Einschätzung gelangst,...


Ich sag's mal so: wir waren uns einig, dass wir uns in gar nichts einig sind, ausser den jeweils Anderen nicht ausstehen zu können. |rolleyes


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...die nun wirklich sehr hart an der Grenze  ist...


Keine Frage, da bin ich recht grenzenlos (und hoffe doch noch innerhalb der AB-Grenzen zu agieren.
Aber da ähnelt Frau Dr. mir durchaus. Sauer abgehen kann'se... |supergri


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...als das es nur ein Einzelner als Sündenbock herhalten kann...


Vor gar nicht langer Zeit hab ich hier irgendwo sinngemäß geschrieben, "Sie wird noch gebraucht, als Sündenbock".
Dass das nun so schnell & überraschend kommt, hab ich nicht gedacht.
Und es besteht tatsächlich die Gefahr, dass die LVs sie opfern um den DAFV samt katastrophaler Strukturen doch noch zu retten.
Ich hab vermutet, dass sie erst nach dem Zusammenbruch ans Kreuz geschlagen wird.


----------



## Ulli3D (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist, nicht nur die im DAFV organisierten Angler, auch die, deren Verein ohne Verbände existiert und die nichtorganisierten Angler sind durch die Lethargie dieser "Dame" in ihrem Hobby betroffen, bzw. werden durch diesen Vorstand in ihren Rechten weiter beschnitten (z. B. Angeln nur zur Verwertung, etc.).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und es besteht tatsächlich die Gefahr, dass die LVs sie opfern um den DAFV samt katastrophaler Strukturen doch noch zu retten.
> Ich hab vermutet, dass sie erst nach dem Zusammenbruch ans Kreuz geschlagen wird.



Ich habe auch nicht andeuten wollen,das du persönlich in irgendeiner Art und Weise ein unangenehmer Mensch bist,verstehe mich da bloß nicht falsch.Mittlerweile ist der Ton aber überall dermaßen....ich lasse die Wortwahl weg,das man nicht mal mehr was mit welcher Emotion was sein Gegenüber ausdrücken will,aber vollkommen Banane.

Was den politischen Fakt angeht wird es doch nun darauf hinauslaufen das die Landesverbände in dieser Frage sich eindeutig Positionieren müssen und somit Flagge bekennen,was Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen kann.Die Spaltung liegt da vielleicht in der Luft.

Das die Strukturen sich Nachhaltig ändern und zu Gunsten der Angler ausfallen wird ist ja Wünschenswert,dann müssen aber mehr Köpfe rollen.Das die ganze Lobby,die wir haben wollen,erst ensteht ist ein Prozess,der einem kurzen Prozess aller Kompetenzen nach sich zieht.

Ich nehme dem AB jedenfalls nicht jede Kritik blind ab,aber politisch betrachtet läuft das Spiel doch immer gleich,deshalb wird der Ausgang meiner Meinung nach weniger Brisant wie erhofft.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Ob sie wohl all die abgehalfterten Ex-Bundestags-Kollegen beneidet, die sich zu Übergangsgeld + Pension mit warmen Aufsichtsratpöstchen, Stiftungsleitungsjobs und Beraterverträgen ausruhen?

Ein bißchen Lächeln, ein wenig inhaltsleeres Blabla, ab & zu ein wenig geheuchelte Betroffenheit,... das Leben eines Ex-Politikers kann so schön & lukrativ sein.
Und man musste zuvor nur im richtigen Moment mal die Hand heben, für ein wenig good-will bei Kollegen werben, Drähte ins Parlament bestehen lassen.

Mit einem Naturschutzverband in der Vita hätte sie vielleicht sogar irgendwann wieder bei Monsanto & Co anklopfen dürfen.
Weil die renitenten Imker das Spiel durchschauten, blieben nur die blöden Angler übrig, die ihr so nett von Schleswig-Holstein aus den Teppich ausrollten.
Und die entpuppen sich nun als DAFV-Schlangengrube.

Hätte nichts gegen eine erneute Plauderei mit ihr jüst in diesem Moment


----------



## kernell32 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

@Fantastic Fishing, grundsätzlich geb ich dir recht was deine Kritik am Umgangston, persönliche Ebene etc. angeht, aaaber bei Politikern muss diese Rücksichtnahme irgendwann auch mal aufhören.
Sonst endet man irgendwann beim SNAFU-Prinzip
http://tim.pritlove.org/snafu/
(Sehr lesenswert übrigends)
Bei gewählten und bezahlten Repräsentanten muss der Souverän auch ab einem gewissen Punkt tacheles reden und scheixxe als das bezeichnen was es ist, nämlich scheixxe und nicht irgendwelche diplomatischen Euphemismen rauslassen wie es leider allzu häufig passiert.

just my 2 cents.
Ps: trotzdem fair bleiben, das Problem ist nicht Frau Dr. Das Problem ist der Apparat Genossen ;-)


----------



## kreuzass (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Geht so langsam aber sicher in die heiße Phase.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Jepp, jetzt wirds wohl in die heisse Phase gehen.

Was mir an Dokumenten inzwischen vorliegt, was ich durch viele Telefonate gestern Abend noch erfahren konnte, ist schon mehr als interessant, auch wie sich da einzelne handelnde Personen selber und andere sehen.

Diesmal waren sie wenigstens mit ihre Zoff untereinander so beschäftigt, dass nicht mal das AB Thema war, wo alles immer so schnell steht ;>-))

Sondern, dass sie sich wie Brummkreisel in einem Suppenteller mit hohen Rand und ohne Horizont nur noch um sich selber drehten.

Ich glaube, dass immer mehr merken, dass unabhängig von den Finanzen durch die ganzen Kündigungen dieser DAFV politisch sowieso tot(er als jetzt eh schon) wäre.

Und sie bekommen alle immer mehr das Problem, das ihren eigenen LV-Leuten zu erklären, wieso sie diese Trümmertruppe noch bezahlen sollen/wollen.

Daraus resultierte wohl der Versuch der Hessen, Bewegung in die Geschichte rein zu bringen  (Treffen Alsfeld)..

Dass alles so eskalierte wie jetzt, liegt wohl auch an Gesprächsverweigerungen, Zurückhalten von Informationen, falsches Einschätzen der Lage etc., und dann nicht zuletzt am Handeln der Präsidentin durch verschicken dieses Schreibens ohne vorheriges Gespräch ...

Und dass die LV trotz aller Warnungen (beileibe nicht nur von  uns hier) diesen Fusionsvertrag, diese Satzung, dieses Personal gewählt und vor allem haben machen lassen, ohne zu kontrollieren, sich immer beschwichtigen ließen, nicht eingeschritten sind oder wie der ständige umfallende Rheinische sogar die Kündigung zurückgenommen haben oder wie Westfalen-Lippe, MeckPomm oder VANT diesen DAFV sogar stützen und ihre Angler über ihre HV um noch mehr Geld für die Trümmertruppe brachten, das wird sicher nicht in Vergessenheit geraten und zeigt gegenüber den kündigenden LV ja auch die nächste Spaltungslinie..

In wie weit da jetzt Diskussionen alleine um den Rücktritt der Präsidentin zielführend sind, wird sich weisen.

Zumal ja genügend alte, alterfahrene und betonköpfige Funktionäre da ihre jeweils eigene Suppe kochen und nicht ansatzweise daran denken, einen wirklich starken, bundesweiten Verband für Angler oder das Angeln aufzubauen.

Der "Vorschlag" von Brotfisch, dass sich ein Landesverband finden sollte, welcher die Auflösung des DAFV beantragen sollte, um Platz für mögliches Neues zu schaffen, ist im Lichte dessen, was da wohl durch diese Geschichte in Gang gesetzt wurde, ganz sicherlich nicht der schlechteste - mal sehen, ob einer Mut und Rückgrat findet..


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Gentlemen,

 "Gentlemen", jetzt wird hier über guten Stil diskutiert, was in einem anderen thread ein sinnhaftes Thema wäre.

 Ob man mit der Präsidentin Mitleid hat oder nicht, darüber können Gentlemen und Dauershitstormer gerne miteinander streiten. Das bringt, wie ich in meinem Beitrag andeutete, den Anglern nichts. Genausowenig, wie allgemeine Politiker à la "Politiker sind ******* - wir (Nicht-) Wähler wissen alles besser" auch sonst flach ist und nichts, aber auch gar nichts einbringt.

 Entscheidend ist vielmehr, welchen Druck sie aufbaut, schriftlich Stellung nehmen zu sollen. Was soll denn passieren mit diesen Stellungnahmen? Sollte sie nicht besser das ordentliche Verfahren wählen und bei der nächsten JHV angekündigt die Vertrauensfrage stellen. Niemand kann ihr die Entscheidung, zurückzutreten oder nicht, abnehmen. Wenn sie nicht einmal in dieser persönlichen Frage eine eigene Haltung hat und das so deutlich allen vor Augen führt, wie soll sie da handlungsfähig bleiben? Ist es nicht so, dass die LV-Austritte bereits eine Abstimmung auch über Ihre Präsidentschaft ist? Diese "Stimmen" werden aber in der jetzigen Befragung gar nicht beteiligt. Hofft sie, dass diejenigen, die im DAFV verblieben sind, mit allem, was sie tut, einverstanden sind und eine sie mittragende Mehrheit bilden? Die Befragung mehrt die Kritik, die bislang in den Kündigungen liegt, um jene der Duldsameren. Und vertieft die Spaltung der Angler noch einmal völlig unnötig. Auch ich würde einen Rücktritt für angemessen und angebracht halten - allein schon wegen dieser peinlichen Stellungnahmeaufforderung! Auch wenn sich dadurch an den Problemen des DAFV wenig bis nichts ändert. 
 Selbst wenn eine knappe Mehrheit der restlichen Landesverbände einen Rücktritt nicht für erforderlich halten sollte, bedeutet die Befragung (deren Ergebnisse wohl kaum öffentlich gemacht werden dürfte) eine zusätzliche Schwächung des Präsidiums. Und so kann man bereits jetzt und unabhängig vom Ergebnis festhalten, dass wir es mit dem schwächsten Präsidium der Verbandsgeschichte zu tun haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> . Und so kann man bereits jetzt und unabhängig vom Ergebnis festhalten, dass wir es mit dem schwächsten Präsidium der Verbandsgeschichte zu tun haben.



Und dem in meinem Augen "kompetentesten", sowohl was Verbandsnichtführung wie auch anglerfeindliche Politik angeht.

Aber Gesamtpräsidium!

ALLE!!!

Und nicht zu vergessen die LV-Funktionäre und Delegierten, die das so wollten, installierten und teilweise immer noch stützen..



PS:
Lies Posting über Dir ;-)

Waren wir wohl zeitgleich am Thema ;-))


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Lies Posting über Dir ;-)
> 
> Waren wir wohl zeitgleich am Thema ;-))



 Habe ich schon. Die frühen Vögel fangen den Wurm. Ich sehe es wie Du. Es ist eben leichter, den Rücktritt anderer zu fordern, als selbstkritisch zu beleuchten, was die eigene Verantwortung dafür ist, dass es so weit gekommen ist. Das mache ich aber nicht an der Person von Präsident Däscher fest. Der ist ja neu und mit Schmackes gewählt.


----------



## Dirk_Unterhavel (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Ich glaube an den Diskussionen hier sieht man mal wie schwer es ist sich ein gemeinsames Bild und eine gemeinsame Meinung zu bilden. Danke Thomas, für die unermüdlichen Aufarbeitungen der vielen Themen.
Was mich wirklich wütend macht ist, dass es in vielen Sachen der Verbände nur noch um Macht und Geld geht und es leider zum Großteil mal selber Jungs und Mädels wie wir waren, die sich haben drehen lassen und vergessen haben wie schön und entspannt angeln sein kann.
Ich möchte mal wissen wirren ohne uns wäre und wie die Seen und Flußverläufe aussehen würde, mal abgesehen vom Fischbestand.  Hoffentlich kommt mal wirarenasieder eine Linie rein und wirarenasiederir haben Ruhe. Alles aufzulösen und sich nicht mehr von den Vereinen zu beteiligen wäre das einfachste, dann sind wir aber keine Gemeinschaft mehr und das ist für die Zukunft auch schlecht.
Als Vorsitzender eines Angelvereins hoffe ich auf ruhige und schöne Zeiten für uns Angler.


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



donak schrieb:


> Und dann?
> 
> Nicht, dass ich nicht auch der Meinung bin, dass es so wie es jetzt ist für´n Hintern ist, aber keiner weiss was dann kommt.



ALLES, was danach kommt, kann NUR BESSER werden- so einfach ist das!


----------



## Sharpo (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> ALLES, was danach kommt, kann NUR BESSER werden- so einfach ist das!



Naja, so einfach ist es nicht. 
Da könnte viel "********" kommen.

Stell Dir mal vor ein Braun oder Pieper wird neuer Präsi.

Aber der derzeitige Stillstand ist auch der Tod.


----------



## Rotbart (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Es wurde ja schon mehrmals gesagt, dass die ganze Misere nicht einfach an Frau H-K festgemacht werden kann.

Für jeden nicht völlig blinden wäre zu erkennen gewesen, dass der Posten des Verbandsvorsitzenden nicht unpassender besetzt hätte werden können, allein schon, dass sie selbst nicht angelt und eine gewisse, nennen wir es mal "Offenheit", gegenüber Monsanto und Gentechnik hat, hätten die Augen öffnen müssen.

Frau H-K ist daher nicht alleinverantwortlich. Alle, die Frau H-K erst in diese Position gehievt haben, tragen mindestens die gleiche Verantwortung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, so einfach ist es nicht.
> Da könnte viel "********" kommen.
> 
> Stell Dir mal vor ein Braun oder Pieper wird neuer Präsi.
> ...


 
Jede klare Richtung ist besser als keine Richtung. Ein Braun würde z.B. ganz klar die Inhalte des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes vertreten und es käme zu Positionierungen und Abgrenzungen, auch im Vorstand. Es gäbe somit auch Richtungskämpfe und damit entsprechende Klarheit.

Frau H.-K. steht für überhaupt keine Richtung, da sie die Kernthematik "Angeln in Deutschland" gar nicht versteht. Es passiert einfach nichts.


----------



## Knispel (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Die "faule Saat" ist m.E. bereits unter Herrn M. in den Boden gebracht worden, die LV´s haben sie gepflegt. Jetzt unter Frau H.-K. geht sie eben auf und die LV´s ziehen sich aus der Pflege zurück weil sie merken, dass sie statt Taubnesseln eben Brennesseln gesäht hatten.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Hallo




Brotfisch schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist vielmehr, welchen Druck sie aufbaut, schriftlich Stellung nehmen zu sollen. Was soll denn passieren mit diesen Stellungnahmen? .



Naja, ich hätte mir eigentlich ein "Bravo" hier im AB-Forum erwartet für die Idee, die LV´s schriftlich um eine Meinungsäußerung zu bitten. Die bisher hier vertretene Meinung, dass man zu allen wichtigen Fragen die "Angler mitnehmen muss" würde es eigentlich gebieten, jetzt die LV´s aufzufordern, die Frage an die Vereine und von dort an die Anglerbasis weiter zu leiten.
Es steht eine wichtige Grundsatzentscheidung an. Und in der Logik der hier im AB-Forum vorherrschenden Meinung müssten jetzt die Angler gefragt werden, ob sie wünschen, dass

- der Bundesverband weiter macht wie bisher,
- das Präsidium ausgetauscht und mit neuem Personal weitergemacht wird,
- der Bundesverband aufgelöst wird.

Das wäre zumindest konsequent zu dem was bisher hier gefordert wurde.

Ich persönlich teile diese Sichtweise nicht (bin Anhänger der repräsentativen Demokratie), aber es wäre zumindest konsequent aus der Sicht der "Basisdemokratischen".

Aber wen interessiert hier schon Stringenz?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## gründler (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Demokratie .........wenn man beim Verband Verein Politik......etc. solange Wählen lässt bis auch der letzte sein Kreuz da macht wo die Mehrheit es macht.

Das nennt man dann Demokratie.

#h


----------



## Rotbart (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und in der Logik der hier im AB-Forum vorherrschenden Meinung


 
Ich erkenne hier eher die vorherrschende Meinung, dass sich ein Anglerverband um Angler und ihre Interessen kümmern muss/sollte, und nicht schwerpunktmäßig um die Feindbilder Kormoran und Wasserkraft.
So würde ich die hier vorherrschende Meinung interpretieren, vor allem, da hier auch besorgte Posts über die weitere Zukunft der anglerischen Vertretung auf Bundesebene gepostet werden.

Aber es ist wie immer in der repräsentativen Demokratie: Der Wählerwille und die in der Wählerschaft vorherrschende Meinung kann individuell interpretiert werden.


----------



## Sharpo (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum sollen wir nun über etwas entscheiden worüber wir vorher nicht gefragt  bzw. umfassend informiert wurden?
Erst war der Angler den Verbänden für eine Entscheidung nicht gut genug (sprichwörtlich zu blöde) und nun soll es in unserer Hand liegen ob die Dame weiter murckst oder nicht.

Aber im Grunde kein Problem. Fakten auf den Tisch. ALLE.
Schriftl an alle organisierten Angler.
Dann bitte soll sich der restliche Vorstand auch dieser Abstimmung stellen.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

...und schon mischt sich in die Diskussion die Frage danach, wie es den ohne diesen Bundesverband weitergehen könnte.

Mir stellt sich absolut nicht klar, was sich ändern würde, wenn der gesamte Vorstand des DAFV inkl. der zum Rücktritt gedrängten Nichtanglerin an seiner Spitze jetzt per Präsidiumsbeschluss verkündete, zukünftig nichts anderes zu tun, als die Geschäftsführer zu bezahlen, gelegentlich mal angeln zu gehen und ansonsten gar nichts zu machen.
Ein Rückschritt oder gar eine Verschlechterung für das Angeln in Deutschland wäre dann bestimmt nicht zu erwarten. Wie das aber aussieht, wenn die nicht aufhören so weiter zu machen, möchte ich lieber nicht prophezeien.:g

Die schlichte Antwort und vielleicht zielführendste Lösung steht schon längst im Thread zum Dorschangeln:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klare Ansage vom Generalsekretär des DFV, Peter Breckling (http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/geschaeftsstelle.html), mit dem ich gerade telefoniert habe (weils mich ja auch interessiert), und der das auch schon des öfteren so geäußert hat:
> *Keine Beschränkung der Dorschangelei.*
> 
> Und telefonisch sinngemäß:
> ...



Zusammenarbeit mit der Berufsfischerei statt gegenseitiger Hetze, und das auf Bundesebene in einem einzigen Verband (den es schon gibt und der mit Vertretung einzelner Landesverbände sicher besser bedient wäre als mit diesem sinnlosen BV)


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Der Punkt ist doch ganz einfach:
Mit diesem nun auch in die LV getragenen Streit ist der DAFV  - ganz egal, ob Frau Dr. das durchzieht oder nicht - eh schon definitiv vollends zersplittert.

Wenn schon vorher 3 große Bundesländer quasi sicher fast vollständig raus sind (Bayern, B-W, Niedersachsen), zig weitere gekündigt haben, andere den DAFV immer noch so toll finden, dass sie ihren organisierten Angelfischern dafür sogar noch mehr Kohle rauszocken wollen (Westfalen-Lippe, VANT und MeckPomm z. B.), dazu noch ein paar, die einfach abwarten und ein paar, denen eh alles wurscht ist, wie sollte aus dieser "Gemengelage" denn eine Rettung dieses DAFV - oder gar eine "Einheit" - möglich sein ?

Egal wie das ausgeht, die Zersplitterung wird nur größer werden, es werden immer mehr austreten, die Kohle wird hinten und vorne nicht reichen...

Ob die das jetzt noch mehr oder weniger öffentlich austragen, Frau Dr. zurücktritt oder zurückgetreten wird oder im Amt bleibt - es ändert überhaupt nichts an der Sache, dass die LV und das Präsidium und die Hauptamtlichen im DAFV ihren Verband mit Vollgas schon an die Wand gefahren haben.

Die Frage ist doch nur noch:
"Apparatemedizin", an die "eiserne Lunge" anschliessen, um ein totes Pferd ohne Hirnfunktion am Leben zu erhalten??

Oder halt besser gleich der Abdecker, damit Platz für Neues frei wird..???

Auflösung - schnellsmöglich, bevor sie auch noch Schulden produzieren und nicht nur Rücklagen vollends verballern...


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Bin ja mal gespannt, was sich da dann auch auf weiter unten befindlichen Ebenen tut:

Der VfG in BW ist ja schon länger raus ausm BV. An unserer kläglichen Angellage hier hat das aber konkret überhaupt REIN GAR NICHTS verändert - das ist so stier und duckmäuserisch wie eh und je (Nachtangelverbot, die bescheuerte Aal-Wels-Regelung etc.).

Offenbar genau dieselbe Suppe - da wird dann zwar die BV-Beitragskohle gespart (per se ja gut und wenigstens was), aber mehr auch nicht.

Bislang bemerke ich am eigenen Leibe jedenfalls leider keinerlei positive Veränderung durch den ja nu schon ne Weile zurückliegenden VfG-Austritt - ich (insbesondere als Nicht-Vereinler) darf in BW genauso wenig wie schon immer.

Und befürchte massiv, dass das in Zukunft nur noch schlimmer werden wird.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Wenn die Präsidentin ihr Schreiben an die LV-Präsidenten schließt mit der Wendung "Ich erwarte Ihre Stellungnahme!", dann zeigt dieses deutlich, dass sie vom DAFV und den Landesverbänden immer noch nicht einen Deut verstanden hat.

Die Präsidenten sind ihr gegenüber nicht berichtspflichtig. Und sie dürften überwiegend auch keine Lust haben, sich wie Weisungsunterworfene Hausaufgaben aufdrücken zu lassen, noch dazu von jemandem, der selbst auf kritische Fragen die Auskunft stillschweigend verweigert.

Das dürfte selbst HK-Getreue, sollte es sie geben, zumindest zu kopfschüttelndem Grummeln veranlassen, wenn nicht gar zu Zornausbrüchen. So geht man nicht einmal unter Anglern miteinander um. 

Sie wird durch die Aktion ihren Rückhalt nicht vergrößern.

Ich stelle mir gerade vor, was passiert, wenn keiner der angeschriebenen Landesverbände antwortet. Eigentlich müsste sie dann zurücktreten, weil ihr dann nicht mal bei der "Bitte" um Stellungnahme gefolgt würde. Wenn es denn eine gewesen wäre.

Der Ton macht die Musik. Aber was der DAFV da abliefert, ist Kakophonie. Wenn auch mit Paukenschlag.


----------



## Franky (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> So geht man nicht einmal unter Anglern miteinander um.



Thomas, Du vergisst offenbar, dass sie das noch nicht einmal ist... Das Ehrenamt "Freie Elbfischerin" reicht dafür m. E. nicht aus! :h


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Und hat denn die Dame, die zusammen mit den Sepien und Kraken zu den rückgratlosen Lebewesen zählt, schon auf diese Forderung reagiert und einen Geistesfurz abgelassen????|kopfkrat


----------



## Fischer am Inn (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Hallo




Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und hat denn die Dame, ...... schon auf diese Forderung reagiert und einen Geistesfurz abgelassen????|kopfkrat



Natürlich hat sie reagiert. Sie hat die LV´s zu einer Stellungnahme aufgefordert.
Damit liegt der Ball in der Spielfeldhälfte der LV´s, genauer gesagt bei deren Präsidenten.
Ihr könnt Euch anschauen wie die reagieren:
einfach nichts tun?
Präsidiumssitzung einberufen und dort beraten?
Mitglieder informieren?
Rettungsplan aufstellen?

Meine Einschätzung: Eine kleine Gruppe wird einfach nichts tun. Eine andere kleine Gruppe wird versuchen, eine Nachfolge für das Bundespräsidium zu organisieren. Könnten sie schaffen, wird aber nur kurzfristig weiterhelfen. Das Ende ist absehbar.
Wie auch immer: Der Ball ist in der Spielhälfte der LV´s.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Damit liegt der Ball in der Spielfeldhälfte der LV´s, genauer gesagt bei deren Präsidenten.


Da lag er schon bei der Schaffung dieses unseligen DAFV - haben sie da schon versemmelt, wie man (spätestens ja jetzt) sieht..



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Das Ende ist absehbar.


Das seh ich auch so.

Die Frage ist nur, wie lange die "kompetenten" Landesverbände, die ja genau diesen DAFV mit diesem Fusionsvertrag, dieser Satzung und diesem Personal installiert und dann unkontrolliert machen haben lassen, dem elenden verrecken zugucken.

Oder ob sie wenigstens einmal die Größe haben, ihre Fehler einzugestehen und dieses Drama mit der Auflösung des DAFV schnellstmöglich zu beenden..

Oder ob sie so "kompetent" weitermachen wie bisher und das Unvermeidliche so lange wie möglich rauszögern..


----------



## Darket (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Mal ganz Ironie die Frage: Glaubt ihr, dass sich der DAFV in der Konsequenz auflöst? Ich kann die relevanten Personen da nicht einschätzen, aber Politik ist im großen wie in kleinen ja nun ein schmutziges Geschäft. Ist es da nicht wahrscheinlicher, dass irgendwer scharf auf ihren Job ist und die Gelegenheit nicht verstreichen lassen will, selbst noch nen paar Jahre da rumzuwurschteln? So nach dem Motto: Ok, wir haben jemanden von außen geholt, hat nicht geklappt und jetzt übernimmt wieder jemand mit Stallgeruch und reißt das Ruder rum?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Mit welcher Kohle?

Bei so vielen Austritten, Kündigungen?

Da wär ja ein ausgestopfter Kormoran wirkungsvoller - und irgendwann wird eh der letzte LV dann gekündigt haben..

Tot ist der DAFV schon - es kommt nur drauf an, wie lange die "kompetenten" Landesverbände das so noch weiterfinanzieren wollen vom Geld der bei ihnen organisierten Angelfischer (bzw. wie lange die sich diese Unfähigkeit ihrer LV noch gefallen lassen)........

Erstens werden die sich eh nicht einig (von wegen einen wählen), zweitens wird (zumindest keiner, der vernünftig (genug) wäre und das daher könnte) sich den Scheixx  antun (weil er Mängel von Fusionsvertrag und Satzung kennen würde, wenn er kompetent genug zur "Rettung" sein sollte), und drittens wird sich doch eh kein vernunftbegabtes Wesen diesen DAFV freiwillig als Präsi antun, dazu brauchts komplett intellektferne Gestalten....

Die sich sicher in den LV finden lassen, wobei dann wieder der Punkt 1 zum Tragen kommt, dass die bei de Abstimmung keine Einheit hinkriegen werden und dann wegen des Ergebnisses die näxten LV kündigen werden..


----------



## Darket (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Unter der Prämisse, dass er tot ist, spielt es dann eine Rolle, dass der Rücktritt der Präsidentin gefordert wird? Keine Kohle gab's auch schon vorher. Ist es nicht relativ wahrscheinlich, dass an einen eventuellen Rücktritt die Hoffnung geknüpft ist, dass der ein oder andere LV zurückkehrt und das ganze plötzlich auf den ersten Blick viel weniger schwarz aussieht (ohne dass das zutreffen muss). De facto pleite ist der Laden mit oder ohne Happach-Kasan.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*









> Da wär ja ein ausgestopfter Kormoran wirkungsvoller - und irgendwann wird eh der letzte LV dann gekündigt haben.



Hier bitte: Phalacrocorax carbo for President!

Jürgen


----------



## Sharpo (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit welcher Kohle?
> 
> Bei so vielen Austritten, Kündigungen?
> 
> ...




Wäre ich mir nicht sicher.
So einige Personen sitzen doch bereits in der zweiten Reihe.
oder hast Du bereits gehört das Herr Pieper......?


Wie war das? Wenn es keiner macht kommt ein Anwalt/ Notar zwangsweise auf den Posten des 1. Vorsitzenden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Darket schrieb:


> Unter der Prämisse, dass er tot ist, spielt es dann eine Rolle, dass der Rücktritt der Präsidentin gefordert wird? Keine Kohle gab's auch schon vorher. Ist es nicht relativ wahrscheinlich, dass an einen eventuellen Rücktritt die Hoffnung geknüpft ist, dass der ein oder andere LV zurückkehrt und das ganze plötzlich auf den ersten Blick viel weniger schwarz aussieht (ohne dass das zutreffen muss). De facto pleite ist der Laden mit oder ohne Happach-Kasan.


Es spielt nur die Rolle, dass damit die Betonköppe in den LV das (vielleicht, ok.) schneller merken.

Aus welchem Grund sollte denn ein gekündigter LV zurückkehren?

Wegen eines neues Präsis?

Der aber ja auch immer noch die gleichen Probleme hat wie das jetzige Präsidium?

Satzung, Fusionsvertrag, keine Kohle, Personal etc..

Man kanns damit vielleicht etwas rauszögern, aber nicht verhindern und vor allem den DAFV nicht arbeitsfähig machen (Satzung, Vertrag etc. besteht weiter etc.) ..

Zumindest von einem großen LV weiss ich definitiv, dass die nicht in diesen DAFV mit diesen Strukturen nach ihrer jetzigen Kündigung zurückkehren werden, Bayern wird das auch nicht mittragen und B-W in dieser Form wohl auch kaum..

Wie die Hessenfischer eine Rücknahme einer Kündigung nur wegen einem neuen Kopp  ihren Mitgliedern schönreden wollten, nachdem sie gerade erst in mehreren Schreiben dargelegt hatten, für wie falsch sie Arbeit und Politik dieses DAFV halten, ist schwer vorstellbar..

Warum sollte ein Saarland die Kündigung zuücknehmen, die eh schon beim VDSF sagten, sie wären nur aus Tradition dabei und eigentlich wäre ein solcher Dachverband nutzlos?

Wie soll Pieper seinen Mitgliedern in Weser-Ems vermitteln, weiter in diesem desaströsen DAFV Finanzminister spielen zu wollen und dann ab 2017 voraussichtlich zwischen 15  und 20 Euro Beitrag als LV-Beitrag auch zur Finanzierung des DAFV nehmen zu müssen, während der größere Nachbarverband LSFV-NDS weiter mit 4,50 € auskommt?
Auch die werden eher die Kündigung aufrecht erhalten, weil denen die Vereine sonst reihenweise zum LSFV-NDS abwandern werden.

Ebenso der LSFV-SH, die so viel Scheixxe am Hacken haben mit ihrer Westenseegeschichte und wohl kaum vermitteln können, zusätzlich zu allem noch mehr Kohle in diesen DAFV zu pumpen..

Warum sollte Sachsen oder Sachsen Anhalt bei ihren Abstimmungen nach der DAFV-HV NICHT kündigen, da zudem das Präsidium des DAFV fast nur noch Ex-VDSF-kontrolliert ist und immer weiter von Ex_DAV-Positionen abrückt und dies teilweise sogar (Präsidiumssitzung) unter Teilnehmern begrüsst wird?

Natürlich haben die alle "Hoffnung" - die genauso solide und "kompetent" ist wie das, was die LV mit der Schaffung des DAFV schon gezeigt haben.

Hoffnung reicht aber nicht, um den zerstrittenen Haufen zu retten............

Man kann bestenfalls das Leiden verlängern - wers braucht........


----------



## Dachfeger (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Ich teile die Bedenken einiger hier, das nicht die Auflösung kommt, sondern einfach jemand anderes(wahrscheinlich Angler) installiert wird und dann versucht wird zu suggerieren das jetzt alles besser wird.
Dann geht man an die Verbände die schon gekündigt haben oder das vorhaben....danach ist dann wieder für ne Weile Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen. #d
Ich hoffe das es nicht so kommt, befürchte es aber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Die werdens versuchen, ja - aber die sind viel zu zerstritten und trauen sich auch gegenseitig kein Stück mehr.

Wird genauso schiefgehen und das Ende nur rauszögern, aber nicht mehr verhindern können...

Die Wirkungslosigkeit eh nicht, aber daran haben sich wohl die meisten eh schon gewöhnt..


----------



## Darket (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Thomas, ich will die desaströse Situation hier nicht in Anrede stellen. Auch nicht, dass ein neuer Kopf an der Spitze substanziell wahrscheinlich nicht viel ändern wird. Ich stelle nur in Frage, ob der eventuelle Rücktritt von Happach-Kasan jetzt wirklich der letzte Sargnagel sein würde, weil es mir als Außenstehenden nicht ganz abwegig erscheint, dass da jemand sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. Inwieweit ausgetretene LVs tatsächlich zurück kommen würden, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht einschätzen. Auch nicht welche Rolle da irgendwelche persönlichen Animositäten spielen. Aber angenommen der ein oder andere LV würde sich entschließen das zu tun, wäre das für einen neuen Präsidenten wahrscheinlich ein großer politischer Erfolg. Kaufen kann man sich davon relativ wenig, aber das muss bei politischen Erfolgen ja nicht immer der Fall sein und es würde Person X ggfs. das ein oder andere Jahr erkaufen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Darket schrieb:


> Ist es nicht relativ wahrscheinlich, dass an einen eventuellen Rücktritt die Hoffnung geknüpft ist, dass der ein oder andere LV zurückkehrt und das ganze plötzlich auf den ersten Blick viel weniger schwarz aussieht (ohne dass das zutreffen muss). De facto pleite ist der Laden mit oder ohne Happach-Kasan.




Genau das ist meine Befürchtung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Ja natürlich, die Gefahr muss man sehen bei der "Kompetenz" der LV, dass die meinen mit nem simplen Personalwechsel an der Spitze die weiter bestehenden Strukturschwächen (angefangen in den LV, bis zu Satzung/Vertrag etc.) auch weiter ignorieren zu können.

Schreib ich doch auch:
Dann ists halt ein weiteres rauszögern - zum weiteren Schaden der Angler und des Angelns..

Tot und wirkungslos ist und bleibt dieser DAFV mit oder ohne Frau Dr., das ist halt auch klar.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Darket schrieb:


> und jetzt übernimmt wieder jemand mit Stallgeruch und reißt das Ruder rum?



Der Kahn dürfte so oder so auf Grund laufen.

Es reicht nicht aus,bei allgemeiner Ziel-und Orientierungslosigkeit nur den Kapitän einer zudem noch durch und durch maroden Dschunke auszuwechseln.

Und auch vom Stallgeruch her,kommt mir das nahezu durch die Bank eher wie fürchterlich altbackener Mief rüber.Zuviel altes Gedankengut,nicht wirklich viel Zukunftsträchtiges.

Ein Grossteil der Angler ist gedanklich weiter als es die Mehrheit der derzeitigen Führungsriegen in BV/LV je sein wird.

Mit der alleinigen Hinauskompli-
mentierung von Frau Dr. H-K ist es nicht getan.

Das sie in diesem Amt überfordert erscheint ist die eine Sache,den Schuh der blind abnickenden Fusionsjubelperser(trotz damals bekannter Probleme) müssten sich aber andere anziehen.Jetzt so zu tun als ob die Präsidentin die Alleinschuld an der Misere trifft,ist einfach nur lächerlich und scheinheilig.


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Der Kahn dürfte so oder so auf Grund laufen.
> 
> Es reicht nicht aus,bei allgemeiner Ziel-und Orientierungslosigkeit nur den Kapitän einer zudem noch durch und durch maroden Dschunke auszuwechseln.
> 
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen, Peter #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Schreib ich doch immer:
Die LV sind die Hauptschuldigen.
Besonders Bayern (nicht gegen Fusion gestimmt, dann abgehauen) , Brandenburg ("Erpressung"), Sachsen (umfallen nach "Erpressung"), Rheinischer (mehrfaches umfallen), LSFV-SH (haben wir Frau Dr. zu verdanken), Weser-Ems (umfallen, nachdem sie auf der ersten Sitzung noch gegen Fusion gestimmt hatten für Vizeposten von Pieper)...

Sollte man nie vergessen......


----------



## Franky (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Ich muss jetzt mal blöd fragen, da ich es noch nicht lesen konnte (oder überlesen habe?): Was genau wirft Herr Däschler denn Frau Happach-Kasan vor, dass er ihren sofortigen Rücktritt fordern kann? Gottseidank bin ich kein Jurist, aber so mir-nichts-dir-nichts-und-weil-mir-deine-nase-nicht-passt geht das ja nicht. Da muss er schon irgendwas in der Hand haben (Veruntreuung, fahrlässige Unterlassung, Duldung etc.pp bspw.). 
Und wie sieht seine Konsequenz aus, wenn der Forderung nicht nachgekommen wird?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Kurzzusammenfassung (ausführlicher folgt noch):
Nach dem Hinterzimmertreffen in Alsfeld (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305223) ging ein Schreiben an die Präsidentin, in dem sie einen Termin gesetzt bekam um den "Zukunftsplan" der obskuren Finanzkommission bis spätestens 10.08. den LV schriftlich und per Mail zur rechtzeitigen Diskussion zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Aufgeführt waren nach der Unterschrift von Herrn Däschler noch:
Südwürttemberg - Hohenzollern 
(da ist Kath/Katz her, Mitglied der Finanzkommission, der auch beim Treffen war)
LSFV-SH
LFV Rheinland Pfalz
Landesangelverband Thüringen
Fischereiverband Saarland
Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angler Clubs
Landesfischereiverband B-W
Verband hessischer Fischer
Landesfischereiverband Hessen
Angelsportverband Hamburg
Verband für Angeln und Naturschutz Thüringen

Diese Anfrage wurde (soweit bis jetzt ersichtlich) zuerst vom DAFV ignoriert, dann angemahnt vom VHF. 

Und daraufhin entspann sich ein "netter" Schriftwechsel zwischen Herrn Däschler und Frau Dr., u. a. mit Androhungen von Rechtsschritten, falls Frau Dr. ihrer Pflicht zur Auskunft nicht nachkommt, bis dann zur Forderung des Rücktrittes..

Diesen Mailverkehr hat Frau Dr. an die LV geschickt.

Bei Interesse werden eure LV euch das sicher, als das ja alles bezahlende organisierte Angelfischer, alles zum lesen zuschicken, so gut wie die euch immer informieren.
Hat ja jeder LV bekommen........

Fragt nach, lesenswert! 

Und zeigt genau, wie Funktionäre/innen ticken......


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Da ist man mal einen Tag lang angeln und nicht am Rechner und man kommt kaum noch hinterher & mit.

Ich teile die Befürchtung, dass Frau Dr. ein letztes schnelles Opfer sein soll & die halstief im Dreck steckende Karre so nochmal zum Laufen gebracht werden soll; wissend das sie auch dann keine km mehr machen kann.

So was aber:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... in dem sie einen Termin gesetzt bekam um den "Zukunftsplan" der obskuren Finanzkommission bis spätestens 10.08. den LV schriftlich und per Mail zur rechtzeitigen Diskussion zur Verfügung zu stellen.
> 
> Aufgeführt waren nach der Unterschrift von Herrn Däschler noch:
> Südwürttemberg - Hohenzollern
> ...


weckt bei mir Hoffnung, dass der ganze Laden in sich zusammenbricht.
Da fordert ein Mitglied der Finanzkommission die Präsidentin auf, mitzuteilen was die Finanzkommission so macht! |uhoh:
Das ist doch nur noch Irrenhaus pur!

Nein, da geht nix mehr.
Mit oder ohne Frau Dr. Happich-Inkompetenz.
Die haben fertig.
Und für jede irre Tettungsaktion, die Irren ja durchaus einfallen könnte, fehlt die Kohle.


----------



## Dachfeger (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



> Ich teile die Befürchtung, dass Frau Dr. ein letztes schnelles Opfer  sein soll & die halstief im Dreck steckende Karre so nochmal zum  Laufen gebracht werden soll; wissend das sie auch dann keine km mehr  machen kann.



Fürchte ich auch...#t



> Nein, da geht nix mehr.
> Mit oder ohne Frau Dr. Happich-Inkompetenz.
> Die haben fertig.



Das hoffen wohl die Meisten


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Ja wofür wird denn ansonsten ein Rücktritt gefordert? 
Um den DAFV ohne Präsidenten abzuwickeln?  |uhoh:

Rücktrittsforderungen sind doch dazu da um zu retten was noch zu retten ist.

(Wobei ich nicht weiss was die Kollegen da zu Retten sehen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



			
				kati48268 schrieb:
			
		

> Da fordert ein Mitglied der Finanzkommission die Präsidentin auf, mitzuteilen was die Finanzkommission so macht!


Auch wenn das Treffen der LV vor dem Arbeitstreffen der obskuren Finanzkommission war, ist da natürlich was dran...

*Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:*
Das ist sogar Frau Dr. aufgefallen, die in einer Antwort an Herrn Däschler auch bemerkte, dass dieser ja beim Treffen der LV dabei gewesen sei, Herr Däschler also von der Sitzung der obskuren FK gewusst habe und dass nach interner Abstimmung im Präsidium das ja den LV zu gehen solle (wir berichteten, beim Treffen auf dem Fischereitag, wo weder Präsidium noch LV vollständig anwesend sind, da keine DAFV-Veranstaltung) und dass Herr Katz (Kath) ja nicht den Vorstellungen der anderen LV gefolgt sei _(Anmerkung, siehe unten, er hat sich enthalten)_.

Sie hat auch klar gestellt, dass sie sich "mit ganzer Kraft" der politischen Interessenvertretung widmen würde, wozu sie beim letzten Verbandsausschuss in ihrer Haltung bestärkt worden sei, dass es ihre Aufgabe sei, "die politische Interessenvertretung der Anglerinnen und Angler auf den Weg zu bringen", welcher Aufgabe sie sich mit viel Freude und Engagement und "zumindest von außen anerkannten Erfolg widmen würde" 
Dorschquote für Angler, Natura2000, Kormoran, Wasserkraft und vom FA geforderte Satzungsänderung.

Gegenüber den Vorstellungen des Verbandsausschusses hätten daher auch Forderungen einzelner Landesverbände, auch wenn es immerhin 10 Verbände wären, eine "nachgeordnete Stellung"..

Ebenfalls merkte Frau Dr. an, dass dieses Treffen der LV  ja kein Verbandsausschuss gewesen sei und somit dem Präsidium gegenüber eh nicht weisungsberechtigt.

*Herr Däschler*
Dass dann in der Antwort darauf Herr Däschler anmerkte, diese Antwort der Präsidentin eine Frechheit sei (ohne die Präsidentin als Mensch angreifen zu wollen), gerade in einer Situation, in welcher dem DAFV ja Mitgliederverbände wegbrechen und sie dann einem LV, der auch gekündigt habe, eine solche Antwort liefere, die jeder "normalen und sicherlich auch logischen Reaktion" widersprechen würde.

Es würde auch keine "nachgeordnete" Stellung der Mitgliedspräsidenten im Bereich der Auskunfts- und Informationspflicht zu jedem Zeitpunkt nach Beauftragung eines Vereines wie des DAFV, dem sie vorstehen, geben.

Sie nach §666 BGB (Auskunfts- und Rechenschaftspflicht) und 667 BGB (Herausgabepflicht) dazu sogar verpflichtet.

Man wäre eben nicht in der Politik, wo Ausschüsse gegenüber anderen vielleicht keine Auskunftspflicht hätte..

Er glaube auch nicht, dass sie es jemals verstanden hätte, um was es im DAFV eigentlich gehen würde, vor allem auch darum " die nicht ausgereifte Fusion voranzubringen und aus den nicht geeinten Landesverbänden einen starken Dachverband zu machen".

Er würde auch nochmal Respekt und Anstand nennen, da man kein Anschreiben (an den DAFV) auf diese Art und Weise wie es unter der Führung von Frau Dr. geschehen, ignorieren dürfe, was ja beileibe mit dem Schreiben der LV hier nicht ein Einzelfall sei.

Das Treffen der LV sei bewusst ohne einen Vertreter des DAFV und insbesondere bewusst ohne die Präsidentin einberufen worden, "um frei von Verbindlichkeiten und frei von unsinnigen ja teilweise blockierendem Kleinkrieg zwischen der Führung des Dachverbandes und anderen einfach mal plaudern zu können.
Er werfe ihr kaum vorhandene Führungseigenschaften vor.

Zum Thema Herr Katz (Kath) merkte er an, dass dieser sich bewusst neutral  verhalten und gestimmt habe, um eine "geeinte Meinung und Forderung an den Dachverband stellen und einreichen zu können".

Er ging dann weiter auf interne Streitereien im Präsidium, Rücktritte von Präsidiumsmitgliedern etc. ein, warf Frau Dr. Aussitzen wie in der Politik und Untätigkeit vor, und mangelnden Respekt der Präsidentin "vor anderen Verbänden und Präsidenten der Mitglieder" vor.

Aus all diesen Gründen und " in Anbetracht all dieser deutlichen negativen Zeichen und der wohl dauerhaften Ablehnung ihrer Person in weiten Kreisen der Mitgliederschafft" und auch dass es "weit größere Probleme im Dachverband gebe" als Frau Dr. offenlegen wolle oder könne, lege er an dieser Stelle nahe, *"das Amt der Präsidentin des Dachverbandes niederzulegen und zwar mit sofortiger Wirkung, nur so kann man den Kollaps und den totalen Zusammenbruch des Dachverbandes vielleicht noch verhindern".*


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Treffen der LV vor dem Arbeitstreffen der obskuren Finanzkommission war, ist da natürlich was dran...
> 
> Das ist sogar Frau Dr. aufgefallen, die in einer Antwort an Herrn Däschler auch bemerkte, dass dieser ja beim Treffen der LV dabei gewesen sei, Herr Däschler also von der Sitzung der obskuren FK gewusst habe und dass nach interner Abstimmung im Präsidium das ja den LV zu gehen solle (wir berichteten, beim Treffen auf dem Fischereitag, wo weder Präsidium noch LV vollständig anwesend sind, da keine DAFV-Veranstaltung) und dass Herr Katz (Kath) ja nicht den Vorstellungen der anderen LV gefolgt sei _(Anmerkung, siehe unten, er hat sich enthalten)_.
> 
> ...



Wirklich so gesagt?

Also alle Angler?? 

Hat sie nicht mal gesagt die anderen nicht organisierten  Angler sind keine Angler....?

Wobei ich mich frage was erlaubt die Dame sich meine Interessen zu vertreten wenn ich im DAFV trotz Mitgliedschaft im Verein und LV..und darüber im DAFV vertreten bin? Ich bin doch kein Mitglied.
Meine Interessen darf sie doch gar nicht vertreten sondern die Interessen der LV.  |kopfkrat

*Scherz*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

geschrieben, nicht gesagt ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Dann geschrieben...

Dennoch habe ich die Dame nicht gewählt. 
Was erlaubt sie sich meine Interessen zu vertreten. Woher kennt die Dame meine ...oder auch unsere Interessen?  

Sie hat die Interessen der LV zu vertreten.:q


----------



## joedreck (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Quelle?

Da es bei den Verbänden im allgemeinen um Politik und damit um Macht geht, wird der bundesverband auf jeden Fall am Leben bleiben. Es wird einzig und allein darum gehen die eigene Meinung durchzudrücken und dabei wird mit allen Mitteln gearbeitet. Konsequent wäre es einfach auszutreten und mit den anderen landesverbänden die nicht mehr im Bundesverband sind oder sein werden, einen neuen zu gründen. 
Angeln ist eh Landesrecht, daher sind die LV wesentlich effektiver wie man an dem Beispiel Niedersachsens sieht. 

Der Bundesverband wird, egal mit welchem Präsidenten, noch einige Jahre existieren, damit einige Posten belegt werden können. Ich unterstelle dort grundsätzlich mal politisches Interesse und kein Interesse am angeln oder am Angler.
Sinnvoll vertreten hat man nie und wird man nie. Wie auch wenn sich die Angler und die LV im allgemeinen schon nicht einig sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



joedreck schrieb:


> Quelle?


Die vorliegenden Schreiben/Mails, welche die Präsidentin an die LV versandt hat (einen Teil mit der Post statt Mail, dass ich die nicht so schnell kriege? ;-)))).

Und gerade NDS WILL ja einen starken Bundesverband und daher eben NICHT diesen DAFV, weil die eben wissen, dass die alte Formel Fischereirecht=Ländersache schon lange nicht mehr der eigentliche Punkt ist, wenn Tier- und Naturschutzgesetz Bundesgesetze sind und die eigentliche Gefahr fürs Angeln darstellen...


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



joedreck schrieb:


> Der Bundesverband wird, egal mit welchem Präsidenten, noch einige Jahre existieren, damit einige Posten belegt werden können.



Ja vielleicht, aber dann als DAFV in Abwicklung unter der Aufsicht eines (kompetenten?) Insolvenzverwalters.
Oder wie sohl das ohne Geld dort laufen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Sollte die Beitragserhöhung bei der HV nicht hoch genug ausfallen oder gar nicht erst durchgehen, um wenigstens ansatzweise einen Eigenverwaltungsanteil von deutlich unter 50% zu erreichen, ist auch ohne direkte Pleite zumindest die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet und damit auch der Status als Naturschutzverband (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304198)..

Wenn also nach der HV nicht genügend Beiträge da sein sollten, um das zu erreichen und dann irgendjemand das zuständige Berliner Finanzamt darüber informiert, dass die wider besseren Wissens die Beiträge nicht genug erhöht haben......................................................................................................................................

Das alles spielt ja neben den Befindlichkeiten von Frau Dr. und den LV-Funktionären auch eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle....

Wenn sie das mal begreift, kann das ein Grund (mehr) sein, der sie vielleicht am Ende doch zurücktreten lässt - welcher Nachfolger das aus den Kreisen der (noch nicht gekündigten) LV besser und kompetenter machen könnte, dazu fehlt mir, ehrlich gesagt,  aber jede Fantasie...........


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Kein Wunder, dass Dir da selbst mit Fantasie keiner einfällt.

Jedem LV-Präsi, der angesichts des Disasters noch immer nicht gekündigt hat, ist doch jegliche Kompetenz oder Verantwortung zumindest in Frage wenn nicht in Abrede zu stellen.:m


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Interessant, auffällig und vielsagend finde ich vor allem, dass ein Präsident eines DAFV-Mitgliedslandesverbandes die mangelhafte Informationsweitergabe des Bundesverbandes (auch und vor allem im Hinblick auf finanzielle/bilanzielle Dinge) nicht nur anprangert, sondern auch noch massiv gegen die kompetente Nichtanglerin an der Spitze Geschütze in Form von BGB-Paragrafen auffährt.
Das ist ja ein wahrer Strom an Wasser auf die Mühlen derjenigen, die schon seit Jahren vermuten, dass schon in den Altverbänden finanziell/bilanziell was im Argen lag oder sogar noch immer liegt, was auf keinen Fall publik gemacht werden kann oder darf.
Wenn die Diskrepanzen jetzt schon derartig eskalieren, dann wird es nicht lange dauern, bis die fehlenden Informationen nicht nur schriftlich eingefordert sondern auch juristisch eingemahnt werden. Ich mag mir gar nicht vorstellen wollen, was alles passiert, wenn sich daraus ein Anlass zu weiteren Ermittlungen hinsichtlich vergangener Vorgänge ergeben sollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Naja, zumindest das wurde ja in einem der Schreiben angekündigt, dass man seitens VHF das als eindeutige Unterlassung ansehen könnte und man ernsthaft prüfe, rechtliche Schritte  "gegen dieses absolut falsche Geschäftsgebahren seitens des DAFV in Erwägung zu ziehen"..


----------



## Darket (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



> Sollte die Beitragserhöhung bei der HV nicht hoch genug ausfallen oder gar nicht erst durchgehen, um wenigstens ansatzweise einen Eigenverwaltungsanteil von deutlich unter 50% zu erreichen, ist auch ohne direkte Pleite zumindest die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet und damit auch der Status als Naturschutzverband (Das DAFV Finanz - Desaster)..



Naja, wenn sie die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren, sehe sogar ich ein, dass das wohl das Ende wäre. Das ist erfahrungsgemäß strukturell-finanziell einfach nicht zu stemmen. Kenne da Beispiele aus dem sozialen Bereich wo so lange Mist gebaut wurde, bis das Finanzamt die Schnauze voll hatte. Gab da vor einigen Jahren einen ziemlich medienwirksamen Fall in Berlin deren Hauptprotagonisten es ziemlich schnell nicht mehr gab, nachdem die Gemeinnützigkeit weg war...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Wird sich nach dem ganzen internen Krach schon irgend einer finden, der das FA informiert, gehe ich mal davon aus.

Obs bei den einen aus Rache wäre oder bei den anderen, weil sie meinen der DAFV muss mehr Kohle kriegen..


----------



## Jose (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wird sich nach dem ganzen internen Krach schon irgend einer finden, der das FA informiert, gehe ich mal davon aus...



könnte man da nicht praktische hilfe leisten? :m


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Warum?
Damit die endlich einen Beleg dafür haben, um sagen können, uns ginge es nur um die Zerstörung der Verbände?

Wir haben vor der Fusion gesagt: Es geht schief!
Wir haben nach der Fusion gesagt: Das kann nicht gehen!
und wir sagen jetzt: Das ist das Ende, auch das des letzten Fünkchens Glaubwürdigkeit!

So lange weiter berichten, bis es genügend denkende Menschen mitbekommen haben, was uns dieser Chaosverband beschert und was die LV mit ihrer Problemignoranz und Unterstützung dieses Schwachsinns uns Anglern und dem Angeln in Deutschland eingebrockt haben, aber ansonsten würde ich mich da raushalten.
Nicht dass die kurz vor Toresschluss noch auf irgendeinen Schwachsinn oder ein neues Verbot für Angler kommen :m


----------



## Rotbart (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *"das Amt der Präsidentin des Dachverbandes niederzulegen und zwar mit sofortiger Wirkung, nur so kann man den Kollaps und den totalen Zusammenbruch des Dachverbandes vielleicht noch verhindern".*


 


Vielleicht - das heißt "es ist möglich, aber nicht gewiss".
Der Satz geht runter mit Öl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Gefiel mir auch ;-)


----------



## Eisbär14 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Tja, 
Frau Happachund ihr Vorstandsind wie Kanibalen der ihre Eltern fressen ( uns Angler)
und sich hinterher beschweren werden das sie Waisen sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Die Landesverbände nicht vergessen, die das alles angezettelt haben und am Leben halten...

Es ist nicht nur Frau Dr. und nicht nur das Präsidium!!


----------



## snofla (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

MOMENTAN läufst wie voraus gesagt und gehofft.........

das große Aber steht im Raum---------------wie geht's weiter ????

Ich denke das die richtigen, die rausgegangen sind jetzt Kopfschmerzen vom Naaaaaaachdenken haben.


ich möchte ein a kaufen


----------



## kati48268 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Was meint die zukünftige Ex-Präsidentin eigentlich wohl mit der Formulierung, sie widme sich ihren Aufgaben neben viel Engangement und Freude "*mit anerkanntem Erfolg von außen*"?

Mit dem Begriff Außenwirkung kann sie doch eigentlich nur auf das Anglerboard zielen, denn ohne dieses würde kaum eine Sau ihren Namen kennen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Die Imker??
;-)))))


----------



## Jose (1. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Monsanto? #c


----------



## Carassius venator (3. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Knispel schrieb:


> Denn kommt die große Stunde des *pensionierten Landwirtes* ...



Von ihm hört man in den letzten Monaten ja überhaupt nichts mehr, auch in der Verbandszeitschrift des Landesverbandes 21 Weser-Ems wird dieses Thema tunlichst vermieden. Jedenfalls vom 2. LV-Vorsitzenden als Redakteur aber auch von anderen, die ab und zu mal etwas schreiben!

Weder von der Vorstandsarbeit des DAFV, soweit diese Arbeit stattgefunden hat, noch von seiner "soliden" Finanzarbeit im Bundesverband  ist etwas zu lesen - vielleicht gibt es auch wieder etwas Geld von der Bingo-Stiftung Niedersachsen für den DAFV. In diesem Gremium soll er ja auch noch sitzen!

Schadenfreude wäre jetzt falsch am Platz - nur noch#d#d#d


.

.


----------



## angler1996 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

komme gerade aus dem Urwald zurück, ist die immer noch da|kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Noch. |rolleyes

Ich mail morgen mal 'meinen' regionalen LV an und frag mal nach, ob & wie die reagieren.
Könntet ihr auch mal machen. Wär doch schön, wenn die Präsis durch Angler genötigt werden Stellung zu beziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Bei Deinem LV?

Westfalen-Lippe?

Die "Helden", die euch vor kurzem noch auf eurer HV vorgelogen haben, wie toll alles beim DAFV vorwärts geht und euch dann dazu gebracht, ner Beitragserhöhung für den DAFV zu zustimmen?

Was soll von solchen Abnickern denn kommen???

Aber nach der HV des DAFV werd ich mit denen eh noch nen Termin ausmachen, den sie ja zugesagt haben.


----------



## snofla (3. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Ja die meint Hans glaube ich 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knispel (4. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber nach der HV des DAFV werd ich mit denen eh noch nen Termin ausmachen, den sie ja zugesagt haben.



Denn pass einmal auf, das sie die Zusagee nicht vergessen haben bzw. wegen "Arbeitsüberhäufung" nicht einhalten können ...|wavey:


----------



## jigga1986 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei Deinem LV?
> 
> Westfalen-Lippe?
> 
> ...


 thomas hast du nen vorstellungsgespräch


----------



## Rotbart (7. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Ist es eigentlich ein Omen, dass auf der Internet-Präsenz von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan die Präsidentschaft im Naturschutzverband DAFV nicht angeführt ist?

Zumindest finde ich es weder unter "Fischerei", noch unter "Mein Engagement" - gibt man Angelfischerverband ein, kommt auch nur ein Kurzer "InfoHappen" auf eine Delegationsreise des DAFV ...

Und ich dachte, die Präsidentschaft in einem Naturschutzverband macht sich in der Vita eines Politikers von nationalem Rang besonders gut?


----------



## kati48268 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Erschien dort meinem Wissen nach nie.
Na, und jetzt lohnt sich das auch nich mehr nachzutragen... :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, die Präsidentschaft in einem Naturschutzverband macht sich in der Vita eines Politikers von nationalem Rang besonders gut?



In einem richtigen Naturschutzverband mit nationalem Rang sicherlich.

Nur rangiert dieses DAFV Konstrukt  Rang- und Lobbytechnisch nur knapp oberhalb jedes x-beliebigen Kaninchenzüchter Ortsverbandsniveaus 

Oder sehen Verantwortliche in Politik oder anderen,ähnlich gelagerten Verbänden diesen  DAFV neuerdings etwa als kompetenten gleichwertigen Gesprächspartner an?[emoji3]


----------



## Rotbart (7. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Na, und jetzt lohnt sich das auch nich mehr nachzutragen... :m



Hast recht, lohnt nimmer.


----------



## Ickeforelle (7. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

mal eine Frage zwischen durch, gibt es in Westfalen -Lippe nicht sogar zwei Vereine also zwei LV
1. Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V. in Münster
und 
2. Landesverband Westfälischer Angelfischer e.V. in Hagen

Thomas erkläre mal, bitte


----------



## Sharpo (7. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Ickeforelle schrieb:


> mal eine Frage zwischen durch, gibt es in Westfalen -Lippe nicht sogar zwei Vereine also zwei LV
> 1. Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V. in Münster
> und
> 2. Landesverband Westfälischer Angelfischer e.V. in Hagen
> ...




|kopfkrat
Muss man die Frage jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Hier Aufklärung:
Gab Westfalen und Lippe und Westfalen-Lippe

Sind heute:
Der aus Hagen:
http://www.lwaf.de/

Der hier gemeinte ist der aus Münster:
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei Deinem LV?
> 
> Westfalen-Lippe?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (7. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Der aus Münster ist Westfalen UND Lippe

Der Hagener LV hies Westfalen-Lippe

Verstehe die Frage vom Kollegen dennoch nicht.

Du hattest auf einen Beitrag von kati mit Westfalen - Lippe geantwortet/gefragt
Kati ist im Westfalen u. Lippe....wer das Forum verfolgt weiss eigentlich was und wer gemeint war.

der andere heist Landesverband westfälischer Angelfischer (ehemals der mit dem Bindestrich)


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Kann/will ja nicht jeder hier alles so mitverfolgen wie Du, nun hat er ja neu ausführliche Antwort (bzw. mit Deiner zwei), und zum fragen ist das Forum ja auch da -   passt doch ;-))

Damit wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.
Danke.


----------



## kati48268 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Einmal kurz OT noch:


Ickeforelle schrieb:


> Thomas erkläre mal, bitte


Erklärt wurde ja bereits.
Möchte nur mitteilen, dass ich es toll finde, wenn auch Leute in die politischen Threads einmündenn, die nicht bereits tief im Thema stecken; _da musste jeder mal bei 0-Plan anfangen._

Sollte vielen Mitlesern ein gutes Beispiel sein; *schaltet euch ein!!!*

Und dass du als am-Arsxh-der-Welt-von-Norwegen-Wohnender nachfragst und Detailfragen stellst, ist umso mehr lobenswert.

Deswegen fand ich das trotz OT ein |good:

Und nun wieder zurück!


----------



## Franky (8. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Von wegen zuück... Eineinhalb Wochen nach der drastischen Forderung eines sofortigen Rücktritts sind vergangen - passiert ist augenscheinlich nix.
Sorry - aber da sind ja sogar die Griechen schneller...
Auf der Homepage - FFE (Friede, Freude und Eierkuchen): man liest was über Wasserrahmenrichtlinien, Briefmarken, Wasserkraft und Casting - ach ja, fast übersehen: Berlin/Brandenburg sucht Barschangler (doch noch was mit Angeln, aber nicht mit DAFV)....
Was ist den nu mit den aufsessigen Hässen?


----------



## GandRalf (8. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Die werden einfach ignoriert.  -So wie z.B. "Petra" etc.

Übliche Vorgehensweise.


----------



## kati48268 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Franky schrieb:


> ... Eineinhalb Wochen nach der drastischen Forderung eines sofortigen Rücktritts sind vergangen - passiert ist augenscheinlich nix....


Kann man ja so nicht sagen.
Die beratungsresistente (Zitat Däschler, Präsi Hessen) Präsidentin ist so einfach nicht zur Vernunft zu bringen. Aussitzen (dito) ist ja absolut ihr Ding.

Sie hat jede Menge Briefe an LVs verschickt, 
die Berlin-Brandenburger sind auf die Hessen losgegangen, haben aber gleichzeitig durchblicken lassen, dass sie einer Auflösung des DAFV (und nicht _nur_ Rücktritt Präsidentin) nicht abgeneigt sind.
Und nun mal schauen, wer sich noch wie äussert ...und evtl. auch die Auflösung tatsächlich fordert!

Es brennt im Keller der Bruchbude in allen Ecken.
Da müsste jetzt nur ein größerer LV kommen, Eier zeigen und sich -zu Recht- als Retter verstehen, wenn er die Ruine endlich vollständig abfackelt.


----------



## angler1996 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

er sollte sich nicht als Retter sehen, er besiegelt nur den Niedergang. das haben Retter nie getan. Tun sollte er trotzdem, es gibt nichts zu retten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



angler1996 schrieb:


> er sollte sich nicht als Retter sehen, er besiegelt nur den Niedergang. das haben Retter nie getan. .


Stimmt beides, Niedergang wie Rettung...

Es besiegelt den Niedergang des DAFV und zeigt die Inkompetenz der LV, die diesen DAFV  zu verantworten haben.

Aber es rettet die Angler und das Angeln vor dem DAFV...

Brauchst Dir nur das angucken:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4387181#post4387181



angler1996 schrieb:


> Tun sollte er trotzdem, es gibt nichts zu retten.


Eindeutig!

Alles andere wäre noch verantwortungsloser, inkompetenter und anlgerfeindlicher als die LV bisher schon gehandelt haben, mit Schaffung und laufen lassen dieses DAFV...


----------



## Franky (9. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Kann man ja so nicht sagen.
> Die beratungsresistente (Zitat Däschler, Präsi Hessen) Präsidentin ist so einfach nicht zur Vernunft zu bringen. Aussitzen (dito) ist ja absolut ihr Ding.
> 
> Sie hat jede Menge Briefe an LVs verschickt,
> ...



Sagte ich doch - augenscheinlich nix passiert! Keinerlei Folgen eines solches "Brandbriefs" an die Präsidentin... Nur die Verlagerung einiger Brände an Nebenkriegsschauplätzen.
Wie Du sagst: die Ruine brennt, aber keiner will löschen oder gar den Bau verlassen.
Ich vermute ganz stark dahinter "nur" eine Affekthandlung eines Einzelnen aus der Reihe der "Hessenfischer". 
Aber mal ehrlich: welcher größerer LV ist denn noch "dabei"? Die sind doch schon alle raus.
Wäre das Rücktrittsgesuch bei "Missachtung" in Verbindung mit einer *fristlosen* Kündigung und *sofortiger* Einstellung sämtlicher Zahlungen einhergegangen (Gründe hat Herr Däschler ja durchaus angeführt), wäre das ein anderes Kaliber gewesen - aber so...


----------



## Rotbart (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Wie es scheint, war alles (leider) nur ein Sturm im Wasserglas ... oder?

Der Verdacht einer Affekthandlung ist Naheliegend - zumal weitere, ernstgemeinte Drohungen wie Franky sie anführt (Androhung Kündigung, Zahlungsverweigerung) ausgeblieben sind.

Oder gibt es mittlerweile Gerüchte, wie andere Landesverbände die Rücktrittsforderung kommentieren? Oder sollte ich besser nicht nach dem "wie" fragen, sondern nach dem "ob"?


----------



## Brotfisch (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Nur Geduld mit den jungen, alten Pferden.
Anderthalb Wochen sind ja nun wirklich nicht viel. Die Präsidentin hat ja alle (verbliebenen) Landesverbände um Stellungnahme gebeten. Sie will sich also erst einmal ein Meinungsbild verschaffen. Das dauert doch etwas, bis alle mal abgelaicht haben. Vielleicht will man in den Ländern ja auch nicht nur die Meinung des Präsidenten schreiben, sondern mal, wie es sich gehört, in den Gremien darüber sprechen.
Der Ausgang der Angelegenheit ist also noch völlig offen.
Wenn jedesmal, wenn einer "Rücktritt" schreit, sofort zurückgetreten würde, bräuchten die deutschen Angler gar keinen Präsidenten mehr zu wählen.


----------



## crisis (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Leider hat Herr Däschler vergessen 'seine' Mitglieder vorab oder im Nachhinein von und über seine Aktion in Kenntnis zu setzen. Auch eine Erklärung dazu gab es leider nicht, obwohl gerade ein Rundschreiben an alle Verbandsvereine in Hessen ging. Kein Verweis auf seinen Brief oder seine Intention. 

 Finde ich schade, da mir seine Aktion im Großen und Ganzen gefallen hat.


 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Rotbart (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der Ausgang der Angelegenheit ist also noch völlig offen.



Trotzdem finde ich die Art und Weise des Umgangs mit der Rücktrittsforderung irgendwie seltsam - mag sein dass mir Detailkenntnisse fehlen oder mich meine Erinnerung trügt, aber ich entsinne mich an keinen Fall, in dem ein Politiker, Vorstandsvorsitzender oder Trainer auf eine Rücktrittsforderung damit reagierte, das Fußvolk dazu zu befragen.

In meiner, zugegeben naiven Vorstellung von einem führungsstarken Umgang mit einer Rücktrittsforderung gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten
- entweder man weiß, dass man den Rückhalt der Mehrheit hat und lässt den Herausforderer auflaufen
oder
- man weiß oder ahnt, dass man den Rückhalt der Mehrheit nicht (mehr) hat und wirft das Handtuch VOR der Rücktrittsforderung, aber mit entsprechenden Schuldzuweiseungen an die Gegenseite (vgl. Fußballtrainer: "Verein bietet mir nicht die Möglichkeit, meine Ziele zu erreichen" o. ä.).

Aber eine "Umfrage" zu starten und damit das Heft des Handelns aus der Hand zu geben erscheint mir als zwar politisch unerfahrenen eine seltsame Handhabung zu sein.


----------



## Brotfisch (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Tja, man kann die Meinungsumfrage der Präsidentin zu der hessischen Rücktrittsforderung jedenfalls nicht als "verbandsüblich" bezeichnen. Sie birgt zudem die Gefahr einer weiteren Spaltung des Verbandes. Das wird spätestens deutlich, wenn man berücksichtigt, dass auch Herr Däschler die Landesverbände um Stellungnahme bzw. um Aktion gebeten hat - vielleicht im "Gegenzug" zur DAFV-Präsidentin.
Klar ist schon jetzt, dass hier massenweise Ressourcen für verbandsinterne Personalquerelen gebunden werden, statt für die Lobbyarbeit.
Ich gehe zudem davon aus, dass weder der DAFV, noch der VHF die Ergebnisse ihrer Meinungserhebungen in der Fläche veröffentlichen werden. Von Hornberger Schießen bis zu einer Rücktrittserklärung gegenüber dem Verbandsausschuss (oder auch erst der JHV) ist alles drin. Mehr aber auch nicht. Qui bono? Niemandem.


----------



## Honeyball (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

@Rotbart: Ich finde da weniger Deine Meinung "politisch unerfahren" als eben genau dieses Handeln der kompetenten nicht-angelnden Politikerin. Vielleicht wird man so, wenn man jahrzehntelang mitregieren durfte, obwohl einen kaum jemand gewählt hat #c


----------



## Honeyball (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Klar ist schon jetzt, dass hier massenweise Ressourcen für verbandsinterne Personalquerelen gebunden werden, statt für die Lobbyarbeit....



Naja, ist vielleicht auch gut so :m


----------



## Rotbart (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Sie birgt zudem die Gefahr einer weiteren Spaltung des Verbandes.



Diesen Aspekt habe ich noch gar nicht bedacht. Auch wenn mir die internen Strukturen im DAFV und den Mitgliedsverbänden gänzlich verborgen sind, lässt ein Vergleich zu derartigen Vorgängen "im Kleinen" durchaus den Schluss zu, dass die Gefahr der Spaltung sehr konkret ist.

Egal wie die Sache ausgeht - am Ende wird diese Affäre ein weiterer Nagel im Sarg des DAFV sein.


----------



## Sharpo (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Manchmal ist so ein Gewitter auch selbstreinigend.


----------



## Rotbart (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Manchmal ist so ein Gewitter auch selbstreinigend.



Ich sehe kein Gewitter.

Ich sehe 
- ein Schreiben, das ohne wirksame Drohungen/Konsequenzen ein zahnloser Papiertiger bleibt
und
- eine Präsidentin, die auf die Aufforderung zum Rücktritt mit einer Meinungsumfrage reagiert.

Das sind noch nicht mal dunkle Wolken, das ist maximal eine leichte Eintrübung am verklärten DAFV-Himmel - wobei gänzlich offen ist, was auf die Eintrübung folgt ... es wäre nicht die erste Eintrübung, auf die eitel Sonnenschein folgt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Egal wie die Sache ausgeht - am Ende wird diese Affäre ein weiterer Nagel im Sarg des DAFV sein.


Das einzig Positive daran.
Je schneller, desto besser..


----------



## Franky (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nur Geduld mit den jungen, alten Pferden.
> Anderthalb Wochen sind ja nun wirklich nicht viel....



Zweieinhalb - fast drei, Herr Doktor  Und ganz ehrlich, mein Verdacht der reinen Affekthandlung bestärkt sich immer mehr, je mehr Wasser die Nidda runterfließt (auch wenn es zuletzt nicht mehr viel war ).
Normalerweise legt man nach, wenn es ein ernstgemeintes Anliegen ist, holt sich Rückendeckung aus den eigenen Reihen (Vereinsbasis), aber auch das ist ja offensichtlich nicht passiert.
Daher denke ich, dass ein weiteres Kapitel erfolgreich ausgesessen wurde!


----------



## Rotbart (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Franky schrieb:


> ausgesessen



Auch wenn ich dir in weiten Teilen zustimme - eines kann man der Präsidentin in diesem Fall nicht vorwerfen: Aussitzen.

Immerhin hat sie auf die Rücktrittsforderung reagiert und die Mitglieder beteiligt - ob es letztlich die (für sie, den Verband, die Sache oder was auch immer) richtige Reaktion war, wird sich zeigen.
Aussitzen sähe da ganz anders aus - zumal richtiges Aussitzen eine wahre Kunst ist.


----------



## Sharpo (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Was gibt es da noch die LV zu befragen?

Landesverbände haben gekündigt oder sind bereits raus, VHF und ein weiterer haben Tacheles geschrieben.

Also wenn man Realistin ist und seine Arbeit mal Rückwirkend betrachtet, bleibt ausser ein Rücktritt nicht viel über.

Worauf wartet die DAFV Präsidentin? Auf das Ok eines NRW Landesverbandes?


----------



## Rotbart (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also wenn man Realistin ist und seine Arbeit mal Rückwirkend betrachtet, bleibt ausser ein Rücktritt nicht viel über.




In solchen Fällen kann auch Angriff eine Verteidigung (wenn auch nicht immer die beste) sein.

Insofern würde ich ihr den stillschweigenden Rücktritt schon fast übel nehmen - durch ihren Rücktritt wäre sie nur ein Bauernopfer, während die Mitschuldigen ungenannt und ungeschoren bleiben und (zumindest vorerst) weiterwursteln können.

Ich wünsche ihr das nötige Geschick, diese Krise so zu meistern, dass sie nicht am Ende als Alleinschuldige dasteht - sondern dass die Namen all jener, die für diese Situation mitverantwortlich sind, auf den Tisch kommen und benannt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Rotbart schrieb:


> - sondern dass die Namen all jener, die für diese Situation mitverantwortlich sind, auf den Tisch kommen und benannt werden.


Da hab ich schon ne ganz lange Liste, damit keiner in Vergessenheit gerät, von den für diese Sc......... in den Landesverbänden verantwortlichen Haupt- und Ehrenamtlern, die diesen DAFV so installiert haben.....

Damit beim näxten Bundesverbandsversuch wenigstens die damals Verantwortlichen klar benannt werden können, weil die sonst ungeschoren weitermachen wie bis dahin auch und wieder alles in den Sand setzen..

Aber nu warten wir mal ab, was bei der Chose hier rauskommt, und bei den vielen anderen Verbandsbaustellen, welche Frau Dr. noch beackern muss (bzw. mal wenigstens damit anfangen sollte)


----------



## Rotbart (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verbandsbaustellen, welche Frau Dr. noch beackern muss (bzw. mal wenigstens damit anfangen sollte)



Gegenfrage:
Würdest du beginnen, das Dach zu reparieren, wenn das Haus unter dir schon zusammenstürtzt?


----------



## kati48268 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Rotbart schrieb:


> - durch ihren Rücktritt wäre sie nur ein Bauernopfer, während die Mitschuldigen ungenannt und ungeschoren bleiben und (zumindest vorerst) weiterwursteln können...


So sehr ich den Rücktritt feiern würde, sie muss bleiben bis der Kahn vollständig absäuft.
Andernfalls kommen die tatsächlich auf die Idee das Wrack weiterhin ziel- & sinnlos treiben zu lassen.
Das Gute ist: kein Mensch (mit Hirn) wird den Nachfolge-Kapitän spielen wollen, weder intern noch extern.
Der Eisberg ist in Sicht, der Rammkurs gesetzt. Freuen wir uns auf den Untergang.

Nächste Woche sind ja die Fischereitage des DFV. Da treffen diverse Protagonisten samt Frau Dr. Beratungsresitent aufeinander.
Es könnte spannend werden |rolleyes und den nächsten Step geben a la:
_"Gestern standen wir noch am Abrund, 
heute sind wir schon einen Schritt weiter"._


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Gute ist: kein Mensch (mit Hirn) wird den Nachfolge-Kapitän spielen wollen, weder intern noch extern.


Naja, und Du meinst, da findet sich unter dieser Prämisse keiner aus den LV????


Optimist...........


----------



## Franky (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich dir in weiten Teilen zustimme - eines kann man der Präsidentin in diesem Fall nicht vorwerfen: Aussitzen.
> 
> Immerhin hat sie auf die Rücktrittsforderung reagiert und die Mitglieder beteiligt - ob es letztlich die (für sie, den Verband, die Sache oder was auch immer) richtige Reaktion war, wird sich zeigen.
> Aussitzen sähe da ganz anders aus - zumal richtiges Aussitzen eine wahre Kunst ist.



Versteh mich da bitte richtig... Die "Reaktion" sehe ich als Verzögerungstaktik als einen schritt der hohen Kunst des aussitzens. Sie ist immerhin bei der FDP...


----------



## Rotbart (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Franky schrieb:


> Versteh mich da bitte richtig... Die "Reaktion" sehe ich als Verzögerungstaktik als einen schritt der hohen Kunst des aussitzens. Sie ist immerhin bei der FDP...



Versteh mich da bitte richtig - aber "hohe Kunst" und "FDP" in einem Atemzug zu nennen ... ist wie Äpfel und Birnen zusammenzuzählen.

Aber ich weiß, was du meinst - allerdings glaube ich nicht daran, dass die Befragung Bestandteil dieses hohen Kunst ist. Denn mit dieser Befragung hat sie sich von den den Mitgliedern abhängig gemacht.
Und genau DAS will man ja vermeiden, wenn man etwas aussitzt.

Ich finds jedenfalls hoch interessant und sehr spannend, diese Rücktrittsforderung und das Handeln der Akteure.
Auch wenn ich (noch) nicht weiß, ob ich nun einem Laientheater oder den Wagner-Festspielen beiwohne.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Trotzdem finde ich die Art und Weise des Umgangs mit der Rücktrittsforderung irgendwie seltsam - mag sein dass mir Detailkenntnisse fehlen oder mich meine Erinnerung trügt, aber ich entsinne mich an keinen Fall, in dem ein Politiker, Vorstandsvorsitzender oder Trainer auf eine Rücktrittsforderung damit reagierte, das Fußvolk dazu zu befragen.
> 
> .......................
> 
> Aber eine "Umfrage" zu starten und damit das Heft des Handelns aus der Hand zu geben erscheint mir als zwar politisch unerfahrenen eine seltsame Handhabung zu sein.




Nicht in dieser Verbandswelt. Diejenigen, die den abgrundtiefen Unsinn mit diesem Verband bereits erkannt haben *und *genug Rückgrat haben, die erforderlichen, ja überfälligen, Konsequenzen zu ziehen, haben bereits gekündigt.

Der Rest der Bande sind Claqueure, die sich still verhalten bis sie der (vermeintlich) siegreichen Partei Beifall zollen, und die andere zum Buhmann machen können.

Zu glauben, dass diese armselige Bande jetzt plötzlich Partei ergreift ohne zu wissen ob diese schlußendlich den Sieg einfährt, dürfte realitätsfremd sein.


----------



## Franky (18. August 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Versteh mich da bitte richtig - aber "hohe Kunst" und "FDP" in einem Atemzug zu nennen ... ist wie Äpfel und Birnen zusammenzuzählen.



Es kommt immer auf die hohe Kunst an - und Aussitzen und Politik passt immer. Gerade bei der FDP, die auch noch weiterhin m. E. die hohe Kunst des Mäntelchens in den Wind hängen beherrscht(e), wie kaum eine andere 



> Aber ich weiß, was du meinst - allerdings glaube ich nicht daran, dass die Befragung Bestandteil dieses hohen Kunst ist. Denn mit dieser Befragung hat sie sich von den den Mitgliedern abhängig gemacht.
> Und genau DAS will man ja vermeiden, wenn man etwas aussitzt.


Da muss ich auch widersprechen  Sie weiss genau, dass keine Reaktion darauf erfolgen wird, die sie gefährdet. Die Berlin/Brandenburger haben's ja bewiesen... Ich sag ja - hohe Kunst...



> Ich finds jedenfalls hoch interessant und sehr spannend, diese Rücktrittsforderung und das Handeln der Akteure.
> Auch wenn ich (noch) nicht weiß, ob ich nun einem Laientheater oder den Wagner-Festspielen beiwohne.



Ich hab ein paar Jahre Bühnentechnik in einer Laienspielgruppe hinter mir - die waren gegen dieses "Theater" echte Vollblutschauspieler!!!


----------



## Franky (8. September 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Naaa.... Sollte ich ausnahmsweise doch mal recht behalten?!?!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Naja, Frau Dr. wird stur weitermachen, Wasserkraft und Kormoran müssen ja bekämpft werden, die Hessen wollen sich meines Wissens am 20. 09. zur nächsten Runde im Hinterzimmer mit anderen LV treffen (wer alles zugesagt hat, weiss ich noch nicht) .

Dann wird man ja sehen, ob die auch einknicken und bei Frau Dr. im DAFV bleiben (also wie der immer umkippende Rheinische die Kündigung zurückziehen) oder ob da wenigstens etwas Rückgrat und Anstand noch über geblieben ist bei den Delegierten in Hessen nach deren  "Marsch durch die LV-Institutionen"....


----------

